# FOTOS del HOMBRE ASESINADO HOY EN MURCIA +OJOS SENSIBLES



## BOTIAK (12 Ene 2022)

aqui tenéis a un trabajador que desgraciadamente ha fallecido hoy, según confirman fuentes médicas a manos de 2 subseres moros

@xicomalo @dabuti que cojones vais a decir a esto??? corred y enseñádselo a quien os paga por hacer el gilipollas en burbuja SUBNORMALES


----------



## Tagghino (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Wasi (12 Ene 2022)

Garzón aprueba este rito halal


----------



## Beto (12 Ene 2022)

Joder, ha muerto al final? Lo digo en serio, cada vez parece más necesario ir mirando una licencia de armas. Que hijos de puta


----------



## luca (12 Ene 2022)

Si no te gusta acabar así tenlo en cuenta al votar.


----------



## NewTroll (12 Ene 2022)

*Somos policías, no estamos entrenados para este tipo de violencia.*


----------



## uno_de_tantos (12 Ene 2022)

Ahora algún hijo puta progre dirá que no son todos, como si eso fuese algún argumento. A ver...putos progres, aquí lo que se pide es que si cometen delitos se les pueda echar o enchironar. Con juicios rápidos y sin salir de la cárcel hasta que salga la sentencia.

Solo con eso nos quitaríamos la gran mayoría de los delitos.


----------



## Papo de luz (12 Ene 2022)

Una tirita y a seguir frenando a la ultraderecha.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (12 Ene 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Joder, ha muerto al final? Lo digo en serio, cada vez parece más necesario ir mirando una licencia de armas. Que hijos de puta



De la carcel se sale, del cementerio no.


----------



## NewTroll (12 Ene 2022)

Si la policía no hace su trabajo, y el gobierno deja entrar escoria, vamos a tener que organizarnos. No digo más, a por ellos.

Antes de que llore mi familia, que llore la suya.


----------



## ANS² (12 Ene 2022)

ha muerto?

si lo han trasladado a Madrid para reconstruirle la mano no creo que haya muerto


----------



## Acid_303 (12 Ene 2022)

Ley islámica para inmigrantes islámicos YA!

quiero ver cortar manos, lapidamientos, ahorcamientos y decapitaciones de esos subseres en plazas publicas YA!!!


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (12 Ene 2022)

Los políticos sólo pueden aprender con dolor, es un hecho empírico


----------



## Santon (12 Ene 2022)

Lo malo es que esta gente tiene una red de protección de (amigos, islamistas, familia), repartida por toda Europa y por todo el magreb que le dan cobijo y les permite escapar muy fácilmente de la ley.


----------



## Falcatón (12 Ene 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Joder, ha muerto al final? Lo digo en serio, cada vez parece más necesario ir mirando una licencia de armas. Que hijos de puta



¿Licencia de armas para llevarla por la calle? O eres policía u oficial del ejército o un político que fue amenazado como Abascal y seguramente se la retirarán tras desaparecer ETA. No se la dan a un ciudadano común y se llama la B.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Falcatón (12 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> ha muerto?
> 
> si lo han trasladado a Madrid para reconstruirle la mano no creo que haya muerto



Demasiada sangre quedó en el suelo pero con plasma de inmediato y luego una transfusión quizás consiguió sobrevivir.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Ene 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Joder, ha muerto al final? Lo digo en serio, cada vez parece más necesario ir mirando una licencia de armas. Que hijos de puta



Acojona, la verdad.


----------



## ray merryman (12 Ene 2022)

luca dijo:


> Si no te gusta acabar así tenlo en cuenta al votar.



Claro como si sirviera de algo.
O nos llenan de moros navajeros o de hermanos cobrisos macheteros.


----------



## deportista (12 Ene 2022)

Invasores matando españoles con permiso, y omisión de podemos, psoe y la casta burgués aristócrata política, los medios masivos apoyando al invasor.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ene 2022)

El libro del Éxodo formula conjuntamente los mandamientos noveno y décimo: 

*
“No codiciarás a la casa de tu prójimo, no codiciarás la mujer de tu prójimo, ni su siervo, ni su sierva, ni su buey, ni su asno, ni nada que sea de tu prójimo EX. 20, 17.*



eso es lo que fue durante siglos cuando alguien robaba una mujer y destruía su familia . 

Los mandamientos eran leyes sagradas : el adulterio se condenaba a muerte para que sirviese de escarmiento al resto de la población . 

El matrimonio , la familia , era una institución sagrada que daba sentido a la vida y estructuraba la sociedad .
Lo contrario es una vida mal vivida y la extinción como está pasando a la población española , que está sirviendo como ejemplo de satanismo en otros países para que la población tome nota. 



Zapatero , el sirviente de Belcebú al que dieron el gobierno asesinando a 200 personas inocentes en los atentados de los trenes , tiene sobre su conciencia el asesinato de millones de niños Españoles que no han llegado a nacer por sus leyes genocidas y abortivas. ni ellos ni los hijos de sus hijos . 

Las civilizaciones tienen cimientos fuertes que llevan ahí desde principio de los tiempos y lo que está pasando en España es lo contrario a lo que siempre fue. 















Desear a la mujer del prójimo es el enamoramiento - LA BRECHA


¡No desearas a la mujer de tu prójimo! Aunque mi amor es puro, nunca lo entenderás hasta que te pase a ti. El acoso sexual en mujeres no le interesa a nadie protegerlo, así que ▸▸▸ NOTA COMPLETA




labrecha.me




.






Décimo mandamiento: No codiciarás los bienes ajenos


La advertencia de Dios se refiere a los deseos ligados, no a las necesidades, sino a la envidia, a la codicia por la posesión, cuyas consecuencias son la infelicidad, el odio, la mala hierba del egoismo y la soberbia




digilander.libero.it


----------



## InigoMontoya (13 Ene 2022)

Solo querian pagarle su pension! me lo han dicho los pogres y los peperros!!


----------



## Patatas bravas (13 Ene 2022)

Lo siento yo voy a ir protegido por la calle. Se acabaron las tonterías.


----------



## Baubens2 (13 Ene 2022)

Donde vende esos machetes? Lo digo por la proporcionalidad con moronegres


----------



## InigoMontoya (13 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lo siento yo voy ir protegido por la calle. Se acabaron las tonterías.



que vas a llevar una navajita de los chinos? Hay que aprender artes marciales, patadas frontales, patada lateral y giratorias.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (13 Ene 2022)

Sólo queda disfrutar de lo votado


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (13 Ene 2022)

Esto hace pocos años era inimaginable, que todos los putos días haya un asesinato por parte de mierda de importación. Gobierno y oposición hijos de la gran puta culpables.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Ene 2022)

Por algo llevo Kevlar y sudadera Anti corte


----------



## Galapagus80 (13 Ene 2022)

DEP.
No creo que a la familia le haga gracia que se hayan filtrado las fotos por un lado. Licencia de armas ya por otro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Ene 2022)

Que alguien ponga la frase de Codreanu del enemigo y del traidor


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (13 Ene 2022)

Esas heridas son incompatibles con la vida. Descanse en paz y que se haga justicia si se puede.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (13 Ene 2022)

no se que mierda tienen los progres para no ver la ruina que nos entra con esta mierda de gente.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (13 Ene 2022)

Esto no sale en la TV luego NO EXISTE

Lo que no sale en TV no asusta a la gente

Simplemente hay odio larvado en zonas que le toque pero somos 45 millones

Hasta que esto no salga en la TV una y otra vez no hay nada que hacer

Si sale en redes sociales lo ven los que ya saben de lo que va todo esto que nos han importado , en Twitter igual

Soy pesimista en eso, con suerte llega a un 1% de la población como mucho


----------



## Terminus (13 Ene 2022)

Pero que hijos de puta los moros de mierda.


----------



## Topacio (13 Ene 2022)

Esto se nos está lleno muy lejos.


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Ene 2022)

BOTIAK dijo:


> aqui tenéis a un trabajador que desgraciadamente ha fallecido hoy, según confirman fuentes médicas a manos de 2 subseres moros
> 
> @xicomalo @dabuti que cojones vais a decir a esto??? corred y enseñádselo a quien os paga por hacer el gilipollas en burbuja SUBNORMALES



Nazi de mierda racista, que los gitanos toreros solo estamos en contra de la inmigracion ilegal. Si la pesoe o la pepe les han dao papeles entonces hay que estar a favor, mentiendess??? A FAVVVOOOOORRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!

Y el que se muera que se joda, como con el biru que no ecsiste


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (13 Ene 2022)

Pena de muerte da igual si es negro blanco amarillo o rosa, matar así a una persona no hay derecho, además donde cojones va con ese machete? Pena de muerte para el o los asesinos, destrucción de sus propiedades y expulsión de su familia a su país de origen, acto seguido borrar todo el rastro del o los asesinos, que parezca que ni a existido, ESO sería justicia.


----------



## wwknude (13 Ene 2022)

Y que mierda hace la policía?? Vaya panda de inútiles cobardes, solo se pone chula con el ciudadano de a pie


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (13 Ene 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Pena de muerte da igual si es negro blanco amarillo o rosa, matar así a una persona no hay derecho, además donde cojones va con ese machete? Pena de muerte para el o los asesinos, destrucción de sus propiedades y expulsión de su familia a su país de origen, acto seguido borrar todo el rastro del o los asesinos, que parezca que ni a existido, ESO sería justicia.



Ya empezamos con el relativismo, eso de...

DA IGUAL QUE SEA BLANCO O NEGRO O AMARILLO

Tu ves cientos de blancos españoles rajando a gente en toda España o majaras con los de Alah cargándose gente

Luego metemos el amarillo para diluirse por si algún japonés viene en un Zero y hace un kamikaze contra el Juan Carlos I

Cojones no ves la puta realidad que son ellos

Que más carajos quieres

Que lloren sus madres o las nuestras


----------



## kikoseis (13 Ene 2022)

Galapagus80 dijo:


> DEP.
> No creo que a la familia le haga gracia que se hayan filtrado las fotos por un lado. Licencia de armas ya por otro.



Puede ser, pero estas fotos deberían verlas los 45 millones de españoles, para que sepan lo que hay. 
Que viven en un mundo virtual de yupie.


----------



## Galapagus80 (13 Ene 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Puede ser, pero estas fotos deberían verlas los 45 millones de españoles, para que sepan lo que hay.
> Que viven en un mundo virtual de yupie.



Ciertamente, yo he puesto la sexta, a ver si dicen algo.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (13 Ene 2022)

Ameggo , y todos mirando mientras lo matan los moros mierda


----------



## trukutruku (13 Ene 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Y que mierda hace la policía?? Vaya panda de inútiles cobardes, solo se pone chula con el ciudadano de a pie



Para reventar a palos a manifestantes pacíficos son muy alegres dando porrazos. Frente a un puto simio rebanando a un español intentan separarlo con besitos y abrazos en lugar de vaciarle el cargador en la puta olla.

O nos vamos de este estercolero todos en masa y dejamos aquí a los progres disfrutar de lo votado o hacemos algo con los putos políticos que tenemos.

Hace años que esto se ha pasado de rosca y no se puede permitir que en este puto país hayan estas salvajadas y síganos importando mugre sin cesar.

Nuestros políticos se merecen la muerte y condenar a sus familias a la pobreza extrema.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Que alguien ponga la frase de Codreanu del enemigo y del traidor



Solo funciona ir a por el político,si la gente hace patrullas de vigilante o justiciero de la noche,no solo no acabarán con el problema si no que pueden acabar con un navajazo o en juicio por delitos de odio/racismo/xenofobia


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Ene 2022)

De momento lo dan por herido grave. No se ha confirmado fallecimiento.


----------



## zirick (13 Ene 2022)

Consecuencias de la inmigración africana


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Ene 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Para reventar a palos a manifestantes pacíficos son muy alegres dando porrazos. Frente a un puto simio rebanando a un español intentan separarlo con besitos y abrazos en lugar de vaciarle el cargador en la puta olla.
> 
> O nos vamos de este estercolero todos en masa y dejamos aquí a los progres disfrutar de lo votado o hacemos algo con los putos políticos que tenemos.
> 
> ...



Bien que os parecía bien viendo como apalizaban ancianos catalanes por querer votar.

Ya os dijimos que los próximos seríais vosotros.

A disfrutar de hezpaña.

A POR ELLOS OEEEEEEEEEEE A POR ELLOS OEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Pablem0s (13 Ene 2022)

No ha fallecido aunque es cuestión de horas.


----------



## [IΞI] (13 Ene 2022)

Otro vidrio


----------



## Abrojo (13 Ene 2022)

unas grapas y tiritas y como nuevo


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (13 Ene 2022)

los niños de teresita


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Otro vidrio



Anda coño, si estan los maderos ahí mismo...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Ene 2022)

Por qué no ponen esto en el puto telediario!!!!!

A ya se.....es la TV .


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Ene 2022)

BOTIAK dijo:


> aqui tenéis a un trabajador que desgraciadamente ha fallecido hoy, según confirman fuentes médicas a manos de 2 subseres moros
> 
> @xicomalo @dabuti que cojones vais a decir a esto??? corred y enseñádselo a quien os paga por hacer el gilipollas en burbuja SUBNORMALES



A menudos dos hijos de puta has ido a citar, ni diez días cotizados tienen entre los dos!


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (13 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Anda coño, si estan los maderos ahí mismo...



En un país serio esos picoletos cobardes habrían sido ejecutados públicamente

_Pero ejjjjquee están atados de pies y manos, no pueden hacer nada bla bla a ver si gana VOX gñe gñee _​
Ah, claro, que por proteger su chiringuito y su sueldo Nescafé prefieren dejar que descuarticen delante de su cara a alguien, en lugar de sacar su arma y pegarle cuatro balazos en el cerebro a la rata

Precisamente eso es lo que define la catadura moral de esos individuos. Y no solo la suya, sino la de la sociedad que lo consiente


----------



## Madrid (13 Ene 2022)

Espero que se recupere pero tampoco siento nada en especial, hay que tener una premisa clara, la mayoría de los españoles de hoy son basura. Este tipo andaba con una carruselera que había estado con uno de esos follacabras previamente. Incluso probable que fuera una mora.

Una persona normal estaría codeandose con gente de ese tipo?.

Una cicatriz me costó, pero en su día aprendí, *con quien niños se acuesta... mojado se levanta.*


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por algo llevo Kevlar y sudadera Anti corte



Para el brazo qué llevas? muñequeras de adamantium?


----------



## Santon (13 Ene 2022)

Es que si la policía se queda mirando al menos deberían dejarnos defendernos de igual a igual.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (13 Ene 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> Espero que se recupere pero tampoco siento nada en especial, hay que tener una premisa clara, la mayoría de los españoles de hoy son basura. Este tipo andaba con una carruselera que había estado con uno de esos follacabras previamente. Incluso probable que fuera una mora.
> 
> Una persona normal estaría codeandose con gente de ese tipo?.
> 
> Una cicatriz me costó, pero en su día aprendí, *con quien niños se acuesta... mojado se levanta.*



de donde sacas eso


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ene 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Y que mierda hace la policía?? Vaya panda de inútiles cobardes, solo se pone chula con el ciudadano de a pie



es alucinante la actuacion de la policia,el moro ha estado subido encima del otro por lo menos un minuto,con el poli al lado…como para ir confiado pensando que te van a proteger de algo…


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Ene 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> En un país serio esos picoletos cobardes habrían sido ejecutados públicamente
> 
> ​



Ejecutados no se,pero deberian perder su trabajo ipso facto,si los funcionarios tienen privilegios que rapidamente justifican tambien deben existir exigencias extraordinarias…


----------



## CuervoDrogado (13 Ene 2022)

ESPERO QUE HAYAIS APRENDIDO QUE LA POLICIA NO OS VA A SALVAR Y TAMPOCO VAN HACER NADA , VOSOTROS MISMO SI OS DEJAIS MATAR DE MONOS CON 60 de IQ


----------



## Madrid (13 Ene 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> de donde sacas eso











El brutal ataque de dos hombres a José por celos: casi le amputan la mano a machetazos en Murcia


La víctima ha sido trasladada a Madrid para que le reconstruyan la mano porque casi la pierde a causa de la agresión con un arma blanca.




www.elespanol.com






Todas las hipótesis están abiertas, *entre ellas, el móvil pasional: un ataque por celos. *Tal móvil se debe a que José, el vecino de Molina de Segura que casi pierde la mano, mantiene una relación sentimental con la exmujer de uno de los agresores. "Al parecer, todo viene por temas personales porque el ciudadano español es el novio de la expareja de uno de los dos ciudadanos marroquíes que le han atacado".

También ha trascendido que el hijo de uno de los magrebíes, *un niño, de 4 años, se había quejado a su padre de que la pareja de su madre no le trataba bien* y no se descarta que esta situación, unida a la nueva relación que mantenía su exmujer con José haya terminado por desencadenar esta truculenta agresión.

A ver si os daís cuenta lo gitanotoreros voxeros que hay una gran masa de españoles que son basura, personas susceptibles de ser exterminadas, si a eso le sumamos basura de importanción pues se queda el país que tenemos. @Turgot


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (13 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Ya empezamos con el relativismo, eso de...
> 
> DA IGUAL QUE SEA BLANCO O NEGRO O AMARILLO
> 
> ...



Cuando dices ellos metes a personas inocentes en el saco, hay muchas familias que han venido a trabajar y a educar a sus hijos he hijas en un país más seguro y civilizado, yo he tenido amigos muy buenos musulmanes que han luchado contra otros que dicen ser musulmanes, codo con codo, y si ya han habido españoles que matan así, las hay cada día, yo he tenido un trabajo en el que viaja por muchos países y en ese trabajo tuve que ver atrocidades echas por TODO TIPO DE RAZAS, auténticos psicópatas que una persona normal que no está rajado por la cabeza se horririzaria al verlas, yo conocí a un ESPAÑOL que presumía ser una persona honrada y con principios, pues esa persona ahora está en la cárcel por pederastia VIOLAVA a su propia hija, y su propia madre lo sabía, salió hasta en la 1, chico la violencia no es sólo física existe la violencia síquica Y MORAL.

Saludos.


----------



## kikoseis (13 Ene 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Anda coño, si estan los maderos ahí mismo...



Como con el chaval aquel que mataron los gitanos con los picolos delante.

Va a haber que comprarse una pistola o algo, porque con la policía delante y no te defienden...


----------



## CuervoDrogado (13 Ene 2022)

Madrid dijo:


> El brutal ataque de dos hombres a José por celos: casi le amputan la mano a machetazos en Murcia
> 
> 
> La víctima ha sido trasladada a Madrid para que le reconstruyan la mano porque casi la pierde a causa de la agresión con un arma blanca.
> ...



Pues que habia follamorismo , sera la del video imagino


----------



## Madrid (13 Ene 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> Pues que habia follamorismo , sera la del video imagino



Una persona que se quiere algo a sí misma, no se mezclaría con esa basura. Ya no sólo carruselera, sino que un moro le ha dejado el grumo y tiene un vástago. Eso le puede costar la mano, lo repito, hay que cuidarse y saber uno con quien se rodea.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (13 Ene 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Cuando dices ellos metes a personas inocentes en el saco, hay muchas familias que han venido a trabajar y a educar a sus hijos he hijas en un país más seguro y civilizado, yo he tenido amigos muy buenos musulmanes que han chichado contra otros que dicen ser musulmanes, codo con codo, y si ya han habido españoles que matan así, las hay cada día, yo he tenido un trabajo en el que viaja por muchos países y en ese trabajo tuve que ver atrocidades echas por TODO TIPO DE RAZAS, auténticos psicópatas que una persona normal que no está rajado por la cabeza se horririzaria al verlas, yo conocí a un ESPAÑOL que presumía ser una persona honrada y con principios, pues esa persona ahora está en la cárcel por pederastia VIOLAVA a su propia hija, y su propia madre lo sabía, salió hasta en la 1, chico la violencia no es sólo física existe la violencia síquica Y MORAL.
> 
> Saludos.




A ti no te dice nada que nuestros antepasados estuvieron en guerra perpetua desde el 711 hasta el 1613 que los echaron a todos ?

Tu no crees que si rascas a todos y le das a elegir entre ellos y nosotros eligen siempre los suyos?

No te dice nada que están importando su cultura aquí para hacer la misma mierda que en sus países?

Lo que me cuentas de los españoles ya lo tenemos que aguantar , lo que no podemos aguantar es que nos metan la mierda de nuestro vecino

Nuestros abuelos los echaron a todos seria por algo


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (13 Ene 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Ejecutados no se,pero deberian perder su trabajo ipso facto,si los funcionarios tienen privilegios que rapidamente justifican tambien deben existir exigencias extraordinarias…



No hay mayor deshonor que la actuación de esos pitufos, se han llevado todas las medallas. Desde que el honor, la lealtad o la disciplina son conceptos fachirulos heteropatriarcales, con todo y les darán una condecoración "por haber hecho todo lo humanamente posible", cuando deberían ser humillados y expulsados con el mayor escarnio.

Pero como digo, en la mayor de las tradiciones de honor, en otro tiempo habrían sido ajusticiados en ese mismo momento:


----------



## tnkt (13 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> A ti no te dice nada que nuestros antepasados estuvieron en guerra perpetua desde el 711 hasta el 1613 que los echaron a todos ?
> 
> Tu no crees que si rascas a todos y le das a elegir entre ellos y nosotros eligen siempre los suyos?
> 
> ...



No hay moro bueno.
Cada vez que alguien viene con la cantilena de "pues yo tengo un amigo musulman que" me da una rabia...¡Subnormales!


----------



## uno_de_tantos (13 Ene 2022)

A mi también me gustan los yates de 100 metros con helipuerto, pero me conformo con un buen coche. Por eso no voy hablando con los amigos de superyates.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (13 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> A ti no te dice nada que nuestros antepasados estuvieron en guerra perpetua desde el 711 hasta el 1613 que los echaron a todos ?
> 
> Tu no crees que si rascas a todos y le das a elegir entre ellos y nosotros eligen siempre los suyos?
> 
> ...



Porque tenemos que aguantar lo de los españoles? Que son dioses?


----------



## Lammero (13 Ene 2022)

Ni un culatazo le pegan al puto moro, solo se ponen Harrelson con el ciudadano que se hace con el machete. Al otro que le hagan salami.

Impresionante documento xD


----------



## adal86 (13 Ene 2022)

Las heridas son feas pero no las veo necesariamente mortales. La de la espalda parece la peor, pero si no toco algún órgano vital creo que perfectamente puede vivir


----------



## Elmachacante (13 Ene 2022)

Y la policía ahí mirando en vez de pegarles 4 tiros a los moros, me dan más asco los putos policías maricones hijos de puta que los puercos de los moros


----------



## ruber et impius (13 Ene 2022)

Santon dijo:


> Es que si la policía se queda mirando al menos deberían dejarnos defendernos de igual a igual.



Para nosotros las armas y que ellos desplieguen unas sillas plegables. 
Qué puta vergüenza que dan los putos cobardes canicías.


----------



## Rojo amanecer (13 Ene 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Joder, ha muerto al final? Lo digo en serio, cada vez parece más necesario ir mirando una licencia de armas. Que hijos de puta



Para el día en que te haga falta usarla, no querrás tenerla registrada ni tener licencia


----------



## LMLights (13 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Otro vidrio



¿Y la policia no dispara?. Rarro, rarro......


----------



## Burrocracia (13 Ene 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Como con el chaval aquel que mataron los gitanos con los picolos delante.
> 
> Va a haber que comprarse una pistola o algo, porque con la policía delante y no te defienden...



Que caso fue ese del que hablas ahora no caigo


----------



## el tio orquestas (13 Ene 2022)

Son casos aislados sanos.


----------



## BHAN83 (13 Ene 2022)

El que se acuesta con follamoros, sin mano se levanta.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Lo siento yo voy a ir protegido por la calle. Se acabaron las tonterías.



Pero no lo ibas ya? Pues...


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Donde vende esos machetes? Lo digo por la proporcionalidad con moronegres



Busca y hallarás, y no es una frase hecha. Que tan difícil no es, solo debes pensar que si los tienen ellos no son armas de tecnología extraterrestre.


----------



## Panzerfaust (13 Ene 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Cuando dices ellos metes a personas inocentes en el saco, hay muchas familias que han venido a trabajar y a educar a sus hijos he hijas en un país más seguro y civilizado, yo he tenido amigos muy buenos musulmanes que han luchado contra otros que dicen ser musulmanes, codo con codo, y si ya han habido españoles que matan así, las hay cada día, yo he tenido un trabajo en el que viaja por muchos países y en ese trabajo tuve que ver atrocidades echas por TODO TIPO DE RAZAS, auténticos psicópatas que una persona normal que no está rajado por la cabeza se horririzaria al verlas, yo conocí a un ESPAÑOL que presumía ser una persona honrada y con principios, pues esa persona ahora está en la cárcel por pederastia VIOLAVA a su propia hija, y su propia madre lo sabía, salió hasta en la 1, chico la violencia no es sólo física existe la violencia síquica Y MORAL.
> 
> Saludos.



Cuando esa puta escoria humana se manifieste como colectivo contra todos sus paisanos que vienen a jodernos la sociedad quizás empiece a verlos con otros ojos mientras tanto yo lo que veo es un calla y otorga de libro. Pero eso si, parir como conejos y aprovecharse de todos los beneficios sociales que tanto nos cuesta a todos eso sí que lo saben hacer bien

Hasta los cojones de esta gentuza, cada día mas


----------



## antiglobalista (13 Ene 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Ahora algún hijo puta progre dirá que no son todos, como si eso fuese algún argumento. A ver...putos progres, aquí lo que se pide es que si cometen delitos se les pueda echar o enchironar. Con juicios rápidos y sin salir de la cárcel hasta que salga la sentencia.
> 
> Solo con eso nos quitaríamos la gran mayoría de los delitos.





Yo leo la prensa digital todo los dias y el 99% de los delitos siempre aparece la palabra MAGREBI



DIARIAMENTE


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

De todo lo que se puede decir, me centro ahora mismo en esto, pero no lo voy a desarrollar demasiado. Resumo en que lamentablemente, nisiquiera una policía efectiva y no corrupta y parasitaria como la que tenemos serviría para mucho. Es decir, nisiquiera unas fuerzas que fuesen realmente del orden serían una garantía, pues la policía no está para evitar un crimen, eso sería un escenario de ciencia ficción estilo Minority Report, la policía está, fundamentalmente, para hacer acto de presencia una vez el crimen ya se ha cometido, una vez el muerto está muerto, o el amputado amputado. Su función es "detener" al criminal y depositarlo ante la "ley" que lo va a juzgar, y eso es todo. Rellenar unos cuantos papeles con faltas de ortografía y una redacción vergonzosa, colocar un poco de cinta de no pasar, y a correr. Han llegado a un punto que ni se encargan de trasladar al muerto, ya lo hacen otros.
Antes, al menos servían para disuadir al criminal, pero ya ni eso, únicamente siguen haciendo esa función cuando se trata de proteger a sus amos políticos y peces gordos. No esperes más. Por eso hay tanta cuota de charos en la policía, porque realmente no necesitan más para sus objetivos, que desde luego no es proteger al ciudadano.

Impiden que el invasor entre aquí? No. De la misma forma no esperes que te protejan, es tu deber y tu derecho protegerte. Digan lo que digan esos bastardos. Ya se encargará tu cerebro reptiliano de recordártelo. Y escribo en segunda persona, pero es en general. Hablo por todos.

Todo en este vídeo está mal. Es increíblemente extraño. Es como... si, una jodida Matrix. Me hace preguntarme como no hay ciertos lugares llenos de cerdos de estos ardiendo ya con todos dentro. Si el amputado sobrevive, es su deber hacerlo. Volviendo al intento de "policía", uno de ellos, el del final, ¿qué mierda está haciendo? ¿le está dando con la porra toquecitos al amputado? ¿o es que trata de evitar con la jodida porra que la mano se caiga? Es realmente surrealista todo lo que se ve.

Y por supuesto, no me privo de decir que todo esto no sería posible sin las putas mujeres que tenemos, ni la jodida plandemia tampoco, vamos, eso lo tengo más claro que el agua, y las putas élites lo saben, y por ese camino nos han llevado. Sin las gritonas y los manginas del vídeo nada de esto estaría sucediendo.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> El que se acuesta con follamoros, sin mano se levanta.



Ya no es solo que se hiciera cargo de una larva infecta mora, es que para empeorarlo, ¿la fulana era mora? Porque si es así, bufff, para que decir más.


----------



## XRL (13 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> unas grapas y tiritas y como nuevo



eres retrasado?


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> que vas a llevar una navajita de los chinos? Hay que aprender artes marciales, patadas frontales, patada lateral y giratorias.



Y eso es solo un entrante, hay que aprender de todo, y cuando digo de todo, es de todo. Y no me refiero a bailes de salón y cursos de cocina precisamente.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Esto no sale en la TV luego NO EXISTE
> 
> Lo que no sale en TV no asusta a la gente
> 
> ...



Buenísimo punto este. El que ve esto es el que quiere estar al tanto de esto. A los teléfonos del 99% ni les llega ni les va a llegar porque no les interesa. Es como las noticias de infectados y trillones de muertos, van dirigidos al que ya tiene la mente sorbida, no a los demás.


----------



## XRL (13 Ene 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Como con el chaval aquel que mataron los gitanos con los picolos delante.
> 
> Va a haber que comprarse una pistola o algo, porque con la policía delante y no te defienden...



los policias no están para protegerte si no para cobrar sus 2.000€ y hacer cumplir las leyes de sus jefes los políticos,son los canis de toda la vida recuerda

toman datos y van a cosas sin aparente peligro para ellos y si hay algo de peligro van 8-10 agentes con las sirenas a tope

lo mismo que las leyes que protegen al delincuente,cualquier asesino sale en 10 años de la cárcel cuando tendría que estar muerto

mientras tanto van tratando al ciudadano medio como si fuera escoria

eso son los policías,los policías que veis en la pelis son simplemente actores


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Otro punto surrealista, están inmovilizándolo mientras se desangra y lo siguen golpeando, y los dos pánfilos mirando. Y después la choni-charo que va a frenar al único que quiere hacer algo.

Ese es familiar mío, y de la misma forma que se quedan pasmados mirando como lo asesinan, en unos instantes contemplarán, pasmados o no, como deshollo a los moromierdas en directo. Lo mismo me da tiempo de hacerme un jersey de piel de moro, y todavía no han hecho nada.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Para reventar a palos a manifestantes pacíficos son muy alegres dando porrazos. Frente a un puto simio rebanando a un español intentan separarlo con besitos y abrazos en lugar de vaciarle el cargador en la puta olla.
> 
> O nos vamos de este estercolero todos en masa y dejamos aquí a los progres disfrutar de lo votado o hacemos algo con los putos políticos que tenemos.
> 
> ...



Si alguna vez te sucede esto o similar, solo asegúrate, si puedes, de devolverlo multiplicado x10, entonces habrá empezado el cambio.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Bien que os parecía bien viendo como apalizaban ancianos catalanes por querer votar.
> 
> Ya os dijimos que los próximos seríais vosotros.
> 
> ...



Ese también es un buen punto, hay que decirlo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Ene 2022)

todo es una puta vergüenza y no hay culpables ahorcados


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Ene 2022)

Santon dijo:


> Lo malo es que esta gente tiene una red de protección de (amigos, islamistas, familia), repartida por toda Europa y por todo el magreb que le dan cobijo y les permite escapar muy fácilmente de la ley.



como la etnia innombrable?


----------



## frenlib (13 Ene 2022)

BOTIAK dijo:


> aqui tenéis a un trabajador que desgraciadamente ha fallecido hoy, según confirman fuentes médicas a manos de 2 subseres moros
> 
> @xicomalo @dabuti que cojones vais a decir a esto??? corred y enseñádselo a quien os paga por hacer el gilipollas en burbuja SUBNORMALES



Policías de mierda que no sirven para nada, todavía se ponen chulos con el nacional que quitó el cuchillo al marrón. España da asco pena, tierra conquistada.

Este caso es suficiente como para colgar en público a Sánchez y a su séquito de hijos de puta comunistas de mierda. Pero no, todo seguirá como si nada pasara, pueblo de cobardes mansos buenos para nada.


----------



## España1 (13 Ene 2022)

Tranquilos fachistas, que seguro que son españoles de bien los agresores y el apuñalado era malo de Vox por lo menos.

la Secta y yo en este caso vemos claro que les hemos fallado a nuestros niños y no han tenido más remedio que puñalin, lógico


----------



## jaimitoabogado (13 Ene 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Joder, ha muerto al final? Lo digo en serio, cada vez parece más necesario ir mirando una licencia de armas. Que hijos de puta



La licencia No te va a servir de nada , en españa no existe la autodefensa. 

Solo con la licencia b puedes portar u Defenderte con un arma de fuego y ya no se la dan a casi nadie. 



Vox va a cambiar eso .


----------



## Porestar (13 Ene 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> La licencia No te va a servir de nada , en españa no existe la autodefensa.
> 
> Solo con la licencia b puedes portar u Defenderte con un arma de fuego y ya no se la dan a casi nadie.
> 
> ...



Con la D o la E si es familiar tuyo y entrenas en condiciones le vuelas la cabeza al moro con un rifle y los pitufos no saben ni de dónde ha venido el tiro.

Panda de maricones.


----------



## imaginARIO (13 Ene 2022)

Cuatro heridos en una pelea tumultuaria con machetes en Molina de Segura (Murcia)


Los lesionados han sido llevados en ambulancias al hospital Virgen de la Arrixaca, de Murcia




www.larazon.es


----------



## Elvensen (13 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> *Somos policías, no estamos entrenados para este tipo de violencia.*



Propicios dias!


----------



## Al Bahad Mamad (13 Ene 2022)

Nótese como el madero hdlgp apunta al calvo que se hizo con el machete y lo sigue haciendo aún después de tirar el arma al suelo y arrodillarse, en vez de apartar a los simios rabiosos a puntapiés por lo menos si no quería usar el arma reglamentaria . Es la Hezpaña que tenemos y merecemos, a disfrutar lo cagado .


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Ene 2022)

SR.KARL MARX dijo:


> Pena de muerte da igual si es negro blanco amarillo o rosa, matar así a una persona no hay derecho, además donde cojones va con ese machete? Pena de muerte para el o los asesinos, destrucción de sus propiedades y expulsión de su familia a su país de origen, acto seguido borrar todo el rastro del o los asesinos, que parezca que ni a existido, ESO sería justicia.



¿y con los niños rata que con su terrorismo virico no han asesinado a uno sino a 160.000.... que hacemos?


----------



## cortoplacista (13 Ene 2022)

Progres, me cago en vuestra puta vida. Hijos de perra, me limpio el culo con vuestra superioridad moral ¡¡¡ escoria atrofiada !!!.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (13 Ene 2022)

Seguro que ha muerto?


----------



## warmenoblivion (13 Ene 2022)

Unos pueden ser todo lo salvajes que quieren,otros deben ser civilizados y tolerarlo dia a dia. La civilizacion es un timo.


----------



## chemarin (13 Ene 2022)

Santon dijo:


> Lo malo es que esta gente tiene una red de protección de (amigos, islamistas, familia), repartida por toda Europa y por todo el magreb que le dan cobijo y les permite escapar muy fácilmente de la ley.



Perdona, esa red de protección no es nada comparada con la protección legal de la que disfrutan en Europa.


----------



## Orooo (13 Ene 2022)

No juzguemos tan rapido. Falta saber que votontean en Molina y sobre todo que votontea el hombre cortes.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Ene 2022)

Me gustaría saber a quién había votado y qué opinaba del gulag pass antes de decir nada.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Ene 2022)

El currelas se defiende como gato panzaarriba con un par de cojones muy bien puestos.


----------



## Ritalapollera (13 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Bien que os parecía bien viendo como apalizaban ancianos catalanes por querer votar.
> 
> Ya os dijimos que los próximos seríais vosotros.
> 
> ...



MENTIRA SUBNORMAL

Hay una gran diferencia entre que te zurren por saltarte la Constitución y cantidad de leyes y que te apaleen por cumplir las leyes y la Constitución y querer respirar.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (13 Ene 2022)

Pobre hombre , espero que no fuese zurdo , ya que ese brazo no creo que vuelva a ser el que era .


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 Ene 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Esto hace pocos años era inimaginable, que todos los putos días haya un asesinato por parte de mierda de importación. Gobierno y oposición hijos de la gran puta culpables.



El admitir a esta gente y tragar todo esto son politicas globalistas de obligado cumplimiento para la clase política nacional. No tienen opción, la agenda 2030 también es esto, se han comprometido a ello y la financiación y refinanciación de la deuda depende de ello. Hace años que vendieron nuestra soberanía nacional sin decírnoslo ni hacerlo público, y ahora estamos como estamos.


----------



## supercuernos (13 Ene 2022)

TODO HA SIDO POR CELOS....

Dos marroquíes, de 31 y 23 años, machetes en mano, han desatado el pánico de los vecinos de la calle Triunfo de Molina de Segura (Murcia) al atacar a la ex novia de uno de ellos y a su actual pareja. El resultado ha sido una reyerta en la que los tres hombres y la mujer han resultado heridos, y uno de ellos ha tenido que ser trasladado a un hospital de Madrid para salvar su mano amputada.

Una vez en el lugar del suceso, los agentes han tenido que separar a dos de los involucrados en la pelea, que continuaban agrediéndose a pesar de la presencia policial. Además, un vecino de la zona ha logrado arrebatarles el cuchillo en mitad de la disputa.

Uno de los heridos ha recibido varias puñaladas en la espalda y las piernas, así como en una mano, en la que presentaba varios desgarros, y ha sido trasladado al hospital Morales Meseguer de Murcia en un primer momento, aunque fuentes cercanas aseguraron que después se llevó a Madrid para someterlo a una intervención con el propósito de recuperar su mano.


----------



## Mr.Bardock (13 Ene 2022)

lo peor es ver como los moros se sienten tan impunes, que aún estando la poli delante, siguen en su intento de asesinato, que asco de país se no está quedando


----------



## Juanchufri (13 Ene 2022)

4 putos tiros en la cabeza, sin pestañear.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (13 Ene 2022)

Tremendo el tema de la inmigración masiva y descontrolada, pero mucho más tremendo el tema de la policía en este país. 

Amigos policías, que seguro nos leéis, id pasando a vuestros altos cargos el siguiente recado: poneros las pilas, que la cosa se va a ir poniendo peor y la gente ya está muy quemada.


----------



## Dylan Leary (13 Ene 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> TODO HA SIDO POR CELOS....
> 
> Dos marroquíes, de 31 y 23 años, machetes en mano, han desatado el pánico de los vecinos de la calle Triunfo de Molina de Segura (Murcia) al atacar a la ex novia de uno de ellos y a su actual pareja. El resultado ha sido una reyerta en la que los tres hombres y la mujer han resultado heridos, y uno de ellos ha tenido que ser trasladado a un hospital de Madrid para salvar su mano amputada.
> 
> ...



Es lo que pasa cuando tienes el listón tan bajo que te lias con una choni cualquiera polifollada por inmigrantes


----------



## Tzadik (13 Ene 2022)

En otra época esos moros estarían muertos y linchados... Todo el mundo mirando y grabando pero nadie va a matar a los moros siendo gran mayoría. 


ESTAMOS ACABADOS, ESTOS VIDEOS DEBEN ESTAR RULANDO POR CANALES ISLAMISTAS PARA DESCOJONARSE DE LO COBARDES QUE SON LOS ESPAÑOLES Y LO FACIL QIE ES MATARLOS, FOLLARSE A SUS HIJAS EN LA CARA Y TODO LO QUE DESEEN HACER


----------



## Poseidón (13 Ene 2022)

La policia ocupada pidiendo el pasaporte covid claro.


----------



## Jebediah (13 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> ha muerto?
> 
> si lo han trasladado a Madrid para reconstruirle la mano no creo que haya muerto



El tajo de la espalda ya tal...


----------



## AssGaper (13 Ene 2022)

Si me exigen una ley discriminante de ciudadano de segunda por no vacunarme,y la puta izquierda de come pollas estan a favor de la dilapidación de la igualdad legal contitucional, pues exigo una visión de igual calado en la discrminación de colectivos raciales y culturales por no adaptarse a nuestra cultura:

Ley gitana para gitanos
Ley mora para moros
Cualquier ley occidental solo debe ser apicable a blancos caucasicos.

Si España conservara tierras fuera de la peninsula, por ejemplo en el Sahara, exigiría que la unica forma de que se apliquen las leyes occidentales al resto de colectivos raciales, sería que viviesen en territorios fuera de la peninsula.
Esto obligaria a negros, moros, latinos, gitanos, MESTIZOS,etc a que si quieren vivir con leyes de blancos y los beneficios de ser parte del colecctivo occidental, pues forzarlos no convivir con blancos en el mismo espacio.


----------



## Patito Feo (13 Ene 2022)

BOTIAK dijo:


> aqui tenéis a un trabajador que desgraciadamente ha fallecido hoy, según confirman fuentes médicas a manos de 2 subseres moros
> 
> @xicomalo @dabuti que cojones vais a decir a esto??? corred y enseñádselo a quien os paga por hacer el gilipollas en burbuja SUBNORMALES




Herido grave.

No ha fallecido, afortunadamente. O tienes otra informacion?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (13 Ene 2022)

Ahora mismo se deberían estar montando en Murcia o quizás en el resto de España un El Ejido 2.0 para linchar y cazar a toda la escoria inmigrante y especialmente a los dos hijos de puta que mataron a este hombre, cortarlos a cacho y dejarlos tirados en medio del asfalto. 
Y a los progres hijos de puta que defienden esto apoyando la invasión también hay que linchar los, son tan responsables ellos como los asesinos.

Pero como siempre entre que en este país no quedan cojones y que la policía está del lado del delincuente pues no sé verá nada.


----------



## Switch_46 (13 Ene 2022)

Todo morito de mierda es bueno hasta que se le cruzan los cables: Machetazo que te llevas....

Todo negro de mierda es bueno hasta que se le cruzan los cables: Machetazo que te llevas....

Que hubiese pasado si el muerto hubiese sido más bien un familiar de uno de estos rojos que están en madrid por ejemplo? ah no, ahí se mueve hasta el ejercito para encontrarlo. Pero como es un ciudadano de a pie, que le den. Para ejemplo, la chica de Igualada, ya no se ha vuelto a escuchar nada.

Para que esta juventud aletargada de mierda que hay en este país de pandereta despierte de verdad, va a tener que correr mucha sangre lamentablemente.


----------



## elepwr (13 Ene 2022)

la situación la salva un vecino al que luego encañona el canicia


----------



## Trejo (13 Ene 2022)

Santon dijo:


> Es que si la policía se queda mirando al menos deberían dejarnos defendernos de igual a igual.



Si en ese momento una turba de gente espontánea se lanzase contra los moromierdas, adivina a quién iban a detener la policía.

Yo respetaba a la Policía y la Guardia Civil de los años 80. En una situación como esa habrían desenfundado en cero coma o, al menos, apartarían a hostia limpia a los moros. Hoy sólo son meros funcionarios con pistola, la cual no usan a no ser que les estén acribillando a tiros porque tienen que respetar la mierda esa del principio de proporcionalidad en la autodefensa.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Ene 2022)

Si tuviéramos algo que se pareciese a la prensa decente, todos los periódicos deberían abrir con este titular: Un inmigrante magrebí asesina a un hombre delante de la policía, que no hace nada para impedirlo. La pura verdad, algo que no verás en los periódicos porque no queda un solo periodista digno de ese nombre en España. Salen de la carrera ya prostituidos.


----------



## IVNP71 (13 Ene 2022)

Yo alucino ya con este país que si cuchillos por aquí que si machete por allí, peleas entre bandas, delincuentes que ya van a por todas y cuando digo a por todas es que no les van a temblar la mano para rajarte de arriba a abajo y ya luego Dios dirá, si te tienen que dejar tuerto para robarte lo van a hacer como recientemente pasó en un caso y así sucesivamente.Da miedo mucho miedo la verdad! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Polybolis (13 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Esto no sale en la TV luego NO EXISTE
> 
> Lo que no sale en TV no asusta a la gente
> 
> ...



Saldrá en la tele cuando una turba de Fuenteovejunos cuelgue boca abajo unos cuantos moronegros despellejados.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Ene 2022)

¿De donde ha sacado el OP que lo han asesinado?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Ene 2022)

La policía y GC son ya funcionarios que prefieren que su carga de trabajo sean autóctonos de raza blanca cuyo máximo crimen es estar sobrecualificados y hacer carreras de pinta y colorea o no llevar bozal , que enfrentarse a esta gente peligrosa.

Van a cobrar lo mismo y reducen riesgo al mínimo.

Yo cuando voy a la ciudad evito zonas, y eso que siempre fui un echao p'alante, pero hasta que no pueda ir armado, prefiero salir poco.


----------



## RFray (13 Ene 2022)

tnkt dijo:


> No hay moro bueno.
> Cada vez que alguien viene con la cantilena de "pues yo tengo un amigo musulman que" me da una rabia...¡Subnormales!



Moro ser amego de arume que envita a segarro, pero cun otros moros no ser amego sino hermano (ají). Un saludu, amegos.


----------



## kicorv (13 Ene 2022)

Debería abrir telediarios (a juzgar por otras noticias “machistas” que lo hacen) y ni aparece. La situación es muy grave.


----------



## jaimegvr (13 Ene 2022)

Donde estan XICOMALO y SOLIDARIO GARCIA ???


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

Nosotros nos enteramos, pero el grueso de la poblacion solo se entera de las cosas que le cuenta la TV, la radio o algun periodico, es decir, no se enteran de nada por eso luego lo maximo que te alcanzan a decir es, "uyy no, la extrema derecha no, que quiere matar mujeres".


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Debería abrir telediarios (a juzgar por otras noticias “machistas” que lo hacen) y ni aparece. La situación es muy grave.



Abrir telediarios? en que mundo vives, hombre si fueran españoles si, y si esos españoles fueran un cura, militar o policia, ocupaba la cabecera.


----------



## vinavil (13 Ene 2022)

Cosido a cuchilladas por defender a su novia: ya hay dos detenidos por la salvaje pelea de Molina


La Policía investiga si los dos sospechosos habrían estado acosando a la pareja del chico al que luego apuñalarían en la calle con un machete




www.laopiniondemurcia.es






Según fuentes cercanas al caso, los dos sospechosos habrían estado acosando a la pareja del chico al que luego acuchillarían salvajemente en plena calle. De hecho, este acoso habría sido ya denunciado en Comisaría, y habría sido el detonante para que los dos sujetos, al enterarse, decidiesen tomar represalias.



Thank you for watching
Estos hombres habrían esperado a la víctima, de nombre José y de 33 años de edad, en las inmediaciones de su trabajo. Fue a la altura de la calle Triunfo cuando se le echaron encima y, según testigos, comenzaron a atacarle de forma brutal con armas blancas de grandes dimensiones. "Un machete", aseguran los presentes. Fuentes policiales indican que se trataba de un cuchillo de cocina grande, el cual fue hallado en el escenario de la agresión.


----------



## CommiePig (13 Ene 2022)

Feliz Navidad, mal; feliz rameradan, bien


HIJOS DE SATANAS


----------



## lefebre (13 Ene 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> ha muerto?
> 
> si lo han trasladado a Madrid para reconstruirle la mano no creo que haya muerto



Es un muñeco. Un fake de la ultraderecha. Como las mujeres violadas o amuñecadas.


----------



## CommiePig (13 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Donde estan XICOMALO y SOLIDARIO GARCIA ???



quieren que los musulmanes fanáticos de la sharia, les Boten

para seguir cobrando sin remar


son puta basura enferma psicópata


----------



## mxmanu (13 Ene 2022)

Hasta que los políticos no sientan el miedo directamente no tenemos nada que hacer


----------



## CommiePig (13 Ene 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Pero que hijos de puta los moros de mierda.



y los que nos meten a esa basura

los miles de inmigrantes ilegales sin verificar sus antecedentes penales NI SANITARIOS

pero el Hinsolidario es Djokovic


----------



## jaimegvr (13 Ene 2022)

De todas formas, hay que se un poco inteligente, si te van dos animales moros con machete a robarte, pues les das el dinero y que se larguen, si te resistes pues te matan como acostumbran hacer en Marruecos.


----------



## Guaguei (13 Ene 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> De momento lo dan por herido grave. No se ha confirmado fallecimiento.





Patito Feo dijo:


> Herido grave.
> 
> No ha fallecido, afortunadamente. O tienes otra informacion?



menos mal, ya vereis cuando se recupere, esto va a ser la primicia del año, el bombazo del siglo, ya vereis cuando le veamos contando lo sucedido en todos los platos y en el programa de ana rosa y griso


----------



## jaimegvr (13 Ene 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> menos mal, ya vereis cuando se recupere, esto va a ser la primicia del año, el bombazo del siglo, ya vereis cuando le veamos contando lo sucedido en todos los platos y en el programa de ana rosa y griso



No lo verás, sería fomentar el odio al colectivo moro y tal.......... solo se permite fomentar el odio al colectivo blanco varon y heterosexual.


----------



## Educo Gratis (13 Ene 2022)

Fatal actuación de los dos policías. Diría incluso que su mala actuación le ha costado la vida al pobre trabajador.

Cuando la policía llega, el asesino sigue agrediendo a la víctima, y tardan mucho en hacer nada. Es más, no se les ve utilizando la fuerza para detener el asesinato.

Si os fijais, en ese impas de tiempo, es cuando el trabajador más se retuerce, es porqué esta en las últimas y esta luchando por su vida. Ahí podría haber cambiado todo.

¿Que deberían de haber hecho? Coserlo a balazos para proteger la vida de la víctima. Es lo que se hace en cualquier país serio como EEUU.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (13 Ene 2022)

Lo mató de a poco, con los polis mirando a un paso.

Si me lo contasen, no lo creería.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (13 Ene 2022)

Vaya forma tiene el policía de separar al que está encima del apuñalado, sólo le ha faltado darle un besito.


----------



## Otzi_Reloaded (13 Ene 2022)

en USA los moros ya tendrían 20 balazos cada uno.. 
Lo que dicen por ahí, meteros en la cabeza que policía NO TE VA A PROTEGER.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (13 Ene 2022)

Son casos aislados, nada que ver con la violencia terrorista matxista. Si no piensas como yo eres fatxista y de Bocs y mereces cárcel. 

Gñeeeeeee

Madre mía menudo vertedero de país: ciudadanos, polis, medios, políticos, todos.


----------



## Cachopo (13 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> De todas formas, hay que se un poco inteligente, si te van dos animales moros con machete a robarte, pues les das el dinero y que se larguen, si te resistes pues te matan como acostumbran hacer en Marruecos.



No fue por pasta tío fue porque sale con la ex de uno


----------



## Linsecte2000 (13 Ene 2022)

Solo abriría telediarios si fuera al revés: españolitos blancos cosiendo a puñaladas a un pobre inmigrante. 24h de propaganda roja tendríamos y las criticas a la policía serían br0tales.


----------



## kabeljau (13 Ene 2022)

¿Dónde está la perra marlasquina?


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Ene 2022)

Para esos moros asesinos sólo existe una condena justa: la ejecución


----------



## ironpipo (13 Ene 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Los políticos sólo pueden aprender con dolor, es un hecho empírico



Lo que hace falta es que les toquen alguno de los suyos. Entonces si que abrirían los putos ojos. Mientras solo jodan al populacho se las suda.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Ene 2022)

Ni el diario, ni el país, ni público dan NADA. Los ocultan. Son cómplices de los asesinos moros. Ellos y los que leen está basura de medios...


----------



## Popuespe (13 Ene 2022)

¿De dónde sacáis que ha muerto?, yo he estado mirando por diversos periódicos (aparece en montones de sitios) y no dice nada de que haya muerto. Mal vamos si aquí también tiramos de mentiras, y ponemos luego de vuelta y media a los medios que lo hacen.


----------



## kopke (13 Ene 2022)

Solo queda VOX


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Bien que os parecía bien viendo como apalizaban ancianos catalanes por querer votar.



¿Cuando apalizaban ancianos catalanes por querer votar, asqueroso mentiroso cabron?


----------



## tatenen (13 Ene 2022)

El vídeo me ha puesto mal cuerpo, o sea, que llega la policía y se limita a encañonar a los amegos mientras estos apuñalan al paisano, y la policía no hace nada? Es más ue obvio que por culpa de la acutación policial, ese tío ha muerto (si es que ha muerto al final). Si según encañona al amego, este no depone actitud y deja de atacar, si entonces la policía le dispara entonces sí hubiera tenido alguna posibilidad de sobrevivir.

Qué puto asco.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Ene 2022)

Las imágenes son tremendas, ciertamente. Penosa la actitud de los agentes del orden... del orden establecido.


----------



## |||||||| (13 Ene 2022)

A esos dos policías también deberían detenerlos por cómplices. Permitieron que lo apuñalaran sin hacer NADA.


----------



## tatenen (13 Ene 2022)

Mr.Bardock dijo:


> lo peor es ver como los moros se sienten tan impunes, que aún estando la poli delante, siguen en su intento de asesinato, que asco de país se no está quedando



Como tontos, saben perfectamente que no les va a pasar nada, por mucho que los maderos les encañonen saben que no van a disparar. Si el español muere, quizá un par de años en prisión, si no, libertad condicional etc.

Los maderos son funcis, no se van a meter en líos disparando a los moros, porque perderían el curro y quizá acabaran en el talego, amén de que serían tachados de racistas en todos los medios.

Esto no es problema de la poli o del gobierno, al final son la gente. Si algún día a las élites les interesa que marruecos invada ceuto, melilla, canarias, con la quitna columna de amegos que tenemos en españa, crees que los españoles van a mover un dedo? No, van a ayudar a los moros, porque verán su oportunidad para "ajusticiar" a aquel vecino facha que sabe que vota a vox.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Ene 2022)

Yo no descarto vendetta del tipo y/o familia/amigos. 

En las localidades pequeñas estas cosas no quedan así como así.


----------



## jaimegvr (13 Ene 2022)

Demonio de Tasmania dijo:


> Las imágenes son tremendas, ciertamente. Penosa la actitud de los agentes del orden... del orden establecido.



La primera regla de cualquier policia de España es: no acabar en la carcel y conservar el chollo.


----------



## tatenen (13 Ene 2022)

Al Bahad Mamad dijo:


> Nótese como el madero hdlgp apunta al calvo que se hizo con el machete y lo sigue haciendo aún después de tirar el arma al suelo y arrodillarse, en vez de apartar a los simios rabiosos a puntapiés por lo menos si no quería usar el arma reglamentaria . Es la Hezpaña que tenemos y merecemos, a disfrutar lo cagado .



En cualquier sociedad NO DISTÓPICA el puto madero criminal hijo de la gran puta sería acusado y condenado por colaborar con intento de homicidio. Es lo más repugnante que hay.


----------



## IMPULSES (13 Ene 2022)

Sospecho que esos policías tenían poca experiencia , nervios y no tenían el control de la situación. 
Aún pudo terminar peor , si alguno le da por recoger el machete del suelo y cercenar a alguien más ( policía o ciudadano que por allí pasaba )


----------



## Edge2 (13 Ene 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> El vídeo me ha puesto mal cuerpo, o sea, que llega la policía y se limita a encañonar a los amegos mientras estos apuñalan al paisano, y la policía no hace nada? Es más ue obvio que por culpa de la acutación policial, ese tío ha muerto (si es que ha muerto al final). Si según encañona al amego, este no depone actitud y deja de atacar, si entonces la policía le dispara entonces sí hubiera tenido alguna posibilidad de sobrevivir.
> 
> Qué puto asco.



Yo no he sido ni capaz de verlo, con leer el hilo me vale. Espero que expulsen a esos dos maderos...


----------



## jaimegvr (13 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo no he sido ni capaz de verlo, con leer el hilo me vale. Espero que expulsen a esos dos maderos...



Les daran una medalla por actuar conforme a las normas y tal.........de manera proporcionada, democrática y progresista.


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Ene 2022)

Estos son los intentohomicidas. Para mi que no son marroquies. Me parece que se repite el caso Kevin de Jumilla, incluso el linaje de los acuchilladores. Pero está todo el mundo por todos lados que marroquines, marroquines. Va a ser que no


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (13 Ene 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Hasta que los políticos no sientan el miedo directamente no tenemos nada que hacer



De la urbanizacion con vigilancia privada, al club de campo y yendo al Congreso con chofer y escoltas, de que se van a enterar?


----------



## tatenen (13 Ene 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Sospecho que esos policías tenían poca experiencia , nervios y no tenían el control de la situación.
> Aún pudo terminar peor , si alguno le da por recoger el machete del suelo y cercenar a alguien más ( policía o ciudadano que por allí pasaba )



Si no tienes capacidad para eso no te metas a policía, yo en una situación así, si fuera policía, no lo haría mejor, por eso me NO trabajo de policía, es que es muy simple. no tenían el control de la situación porque tienen órdenes de colaborar con los criminales sin hacer nada, que es lo que se ve en el vídeo, encañonan con más ahínco al español que le ha quitado el cuchillo a uno que al moro que está apuñalando al otro en el suelo. La policía está para ejecutar órdenes de sus superiores, no para mejorar la seguridad cidudadana. De hecho, las órdenes que tienen es amedrentar al pavo que va sin mascarilla, o tratar entre algodones a criminales de verdad.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (13 Ene 2022)

Bueno, ya se sabe...
*
SI HAY MORITO, NO HAY DELITO.*


----------



## tatenen (13 Ene 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> A esos dos policías también deberían detenerlos por cómplices. Permitieron que lo apuñalaran sin hacer NADA.



Para mi está más que claro, a un cidudano no le puedes exigir que ayude en una situación así, pero a unos polis que llegan ahí, YA SON RESPONSABLES de lo que ocurra, y lo único que hacen es dejar hacer, luego valoran más la integridad física del amego que del apuñalado. La manera de acutar es muy simple: encañonas, si no depones actitud, disparas, disparas a matar, es que es de PUTO CAJÓN JODER.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (13 Ene 2022)

Ya están los medios intentando blanquear.

Sí, están todas las hipótesis abiertas pero, CAUSALMENTE, se destaca la pasional porque un nene de 4 año se chiva al moro de que el no-moro nuevo novio de la madre le trata mal... Sin más pruebas.


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Yo no descarto vendetta del tipo y/o familia/amigos.
> 
> En las localidades pequeñas estas cosas no quedan así como así.




Tonterias. Mirate el asesinato de Kevin en Jumilla. Es exactamente el mismo caso y los no magrebies no del mismo linaje. La poli tuvo el mismo comportamiento. Todo en orden: Nadie represalio a nadie por aquello. Me voy a vomitar


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Ene 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Si no tienes capacidad para eso no te metas a policía, yo en una situación así, si fuera policía, no lo haría mejor, por eso me NO trabajo de policía, es que es muy simple. no tenían el control de la situación porque tienen órdenes de colaborar con los criminales sin hacer nada, que es lo que se ve en el vídeo, encañonan con más ahínco al español que le ha quitado el cuchillo a uno que al moro que está apuñalando al otro en el suelo. La policía está para ejecutar órdenes de sus superiores, no para mejorar la seguridad cidudadana. De hecho, las órdenes que tienen es amedrentar al pavo que va sin mascarilla, o tratar entre algodones a criminales de verdad.




Se repite el caso Kevin de Jumilla. Todo se repite, pero todo-todo


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Ene 2022)

Tontería ninguna. 




Remero consentido dijo:


> Tonterias. Mirate el asesinato de Kevin en Jumilla. Es exactamente el mismo caso y los no magrebies no del mismo linaje. La poli tuvo el mismo comportamiento. Todo en orden: Nadie represalio a nadie por aquello. Me voy a vomitar


----------



## ciudadlibre (13 Ene 2022)

durante 800 años españa y sus gobernantes lo tuvieron claro, parece que lo hemos olvidado y ahora pasa lo que pasa


----------



## tatenen (13 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> De la urbanizacion con vigilancia privada, al club de campo y yendo al Congreso con chofer y escoltas, de que se van a enterar?



Aunque se enteren, no sabemos que esta peña NO son como nosotros y les da igual. hubo un político sueco de la UE o así, unos (o uno) refugees violaron y mataron a su hija y el tío salió diciendo que iba a proponer meter más pasta para los rapefugees. Esa gente es diferente, su propósito está por encima de sus hijos. tenemos que empezar a ver esto si no erraremos el tiro una y otra vez por desconocimiento del enemigo.


----------



## tatenen (13 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Se repite el caso Kevin de Jumilla. Todo se repite, pero todo-todo



Obvio, esto es como protocolo. así que ya sabéis lo que hay si algún día se da esa situación.

Es realmente vomitivo todo esto.


----------



## HaCHa (13 Ene 2022)

O sea, que un par de moros van y rajan al novio de la ex de un murciano por tratar mal a su crío. La pasma va y los detiene, y al murciano lo meten en una ambulancia que lo lleva a Madrid a que lo curen.

Y vosotros estáis pidiendo que ejecuten a los moros y que crucifiquen a los pasmas por detenerlos en vez de llenarlos de plomo a pie de calle.

¿Es eso, verdad?


----------



## AH1N1 (13 Ene 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Sospecho que esos policías tenían poca experiencia , nervios y no tenían el control de la situación.
> Aún pudo terminar peor , si alguno le da por recoger el machete del suelo y cercenar a alguien más ( policía o ciudadano que por allí pasaba )



Es que la escena es "muy de la situación actual": Un ciudadano logra hacerse con el machete y lo muestar para que sepan que ya está desarmado. Llega el policía y le apunta con su arma, le dice que suelte el machete y que se tire al suelo. El hombre le dice que el problema son los otros, tira el machete y si tira al suelo. El policía, *siguiendo "el protocolo",* empuja el machete con el pie a dios sabe dónde y ya está el peligro resuelto. Parece que lo recogió una tía, si llega a ser un complice menuda broma.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Ene 2022)

¿Por qué no le ha pegado un tiro el policía?


----------



## lefebre (13 Ene 2022)

?


|||||||| dijo:


> A esos dos policías también deberían detenerlos por cómplices. Permitieron que lo apuñalaran sin hacer NADA.



¿que iban a hacer? A los moros no los estaban tocando, tenían superioridad numérica y armas blancas. Pudieron con el white knight defensor de su novia ellos solitos. No necesitaban en ese momento la ayuda de los policías. 
Además evitaron que un señor les robara el machete.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (13 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Si la policía no hace su trabajo, y el gobierno deja entrar escoria, vamos a tener que organizarnos. No digo más, a por ellos.
> 
> Antes de que llore mi familia, que llore la suya.



Permítame un liviano matiz
*"Si la policía no hace su trabajo..." ¡¡¡SI QUE LO HACE, CONTRA NOSOTROS!!!*


----------



## Euron G. (13 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La pasma va y los detiene



Se te ha olvidado comentar qué sucede después de la detención de morito güeno. 

Jiji.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (13 Ene 2022)

El poli se cago encima, en esos casos hay que abatir al agresor y no dejarle vivo, corria un grave peligro de muerte la victima, hay que disparar siempre en estos casos como asi lo dice la ley. Otra cosa es que dispares a la cabeza.. ese policia deberia de perder el empleo.


----------



## lacuentaatras (13 Ene 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Joder, ha muerto al final? Lo digo en serio, cada vez parece más necesario ir mirando una licencia de armas. Que hijos de puta




con lo facil que es mandarles a tomar por culo a sus paises....

parecemos tontos...


----------



## HaCHa (13 Ene 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Se te ha olvidado comentar qué sucede después de la detención de morito güeno.



Bah, eso es homicidio en grado de tentativa y resistencia a la autoridad.


----------



## Euron G. (13 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Bah, eso es homicidio en grado de tentativa y resistencia a la autoridad.



O sea, que debería pasarse unos cuantos años en el talego, como mínimo, ¿Cierto?


----------



## Silver_Surfer (13 Ene 2022)

BOTIAK dijo:


> aqui tenéis a un trabajador que desgraciadamente ha fallecido hoy, según confirman fuentes médicas a manos de 2 subseres moros
> 
> @xicomalo @dabuti que cojones vais a decir a esto??? corred y enseñádselo a quien os paga por hacer el gilipollas en burbuja SUBNORMALES





¿Ha muerto?

Pobre hombre, la gente mucho gritar y grabar pero nadie mueve un dedo


DEP


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (13 Ene 2022)

"un mal paso", supongo.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Ene 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> O sea, que debería pasarse unos cuantos años en el talego, como mínimo, ¿Cierto?



Menos de los que debería y, por supuesto, menos que la pena que merece, que es el garrote...


----------



## HaCHa (13 Ene 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> O sea, que debería pasarse unos cuantos años en el talego, como mínimo, ¿Cierto?



Al menos el moro que de poco le amputa la mano lo normal será que se coma cinco añitos como poco. El otro moro vete tú a saber.
Hay venga testigos furiosos, por lo que la cosa pinta como te digo, en principio.


----------



## NIKK (13 Ene 2022)

Pues aquí dice que de fiambre nada de nada.









Reimplantan la mano semiamputada con un machete al herido en la reyerta de Molina de Segura


Fuentes cercanas señalan que el origen de la pelea pudo deberse a asuntos personales relacionados con la pareja de uno de ellos




www.laverdad.es





El op o es subnormal o tonto del culo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (13 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Por qué no le ha pegado un tiro el policía?



la policia esta para pegarte tiros a ti, no a los invasores
igual que el ejercito
no tienes ni un solo funcivago de tu lado


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (13 Ene 2022)

Hacia mucho tiempo que no me sentía impresionado al ver fotos de esta naturaleza, imaginar algo así en mi persona, y mira que he estado cerca de ser rebanado de esa forma.


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Por qué no le ha pegado un tiro el policía?



Un poco más y se lo pegan al que le había quitado el cuchillo, (aunque no sé si te refieres a que le pegaran el tiro al acuchillado por acabar con el sufrimiento)


----------



## Furillo (13 Ene 2022)

Servir y proteger...

*A LA MORONEGRADA*


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Un poco más y se lo pegan al que le había quitado el cuchillo, (aunque no sé si te refieres a que le pegaran el tiro al acuchillado por acabar con el sufrimiento)



Obviamente el tiro es a los dos morenos con los que han terminado bailando y acariciando. Luego, después de pegarles dos tiros, se pueden ocupar del resto de cosas con más tranquilidad.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Ene 2022)

Los medios de desinformación, que ejercen otra forma de criminalidad, hablan de tres señores peleándose y tal...

Lo que dice la concejal pro-criminal y pro-invasión debería ser también delictivo. Todos los que votan a esa escoria, son obviamente cómplices:









Reimplantan la mano semiamputada con un machete al herido en la reyerta de Molina de Segura


Fuentes cercanas señalan que el origen de la pelea pudo deberse a asuntos personales relacionados con la pareja de uno de ellos




www.laverdad.es





_La *reyerta *tuvo lugar poco después de las dos de la tarde del miércoles y en ella se vieron *implicados *dos jóvenes de origen marroquí, que llevaban un machete de gran tamaño, y un hombre de nacionalidad española que sufrió una semiamputación de su mano izquierda, además de otras heridas de arma blanca en piernas y espalda.

*Julia Fernández de Castro, edil de Seguridad Ciudadana*, incidió en que «por el momento, se desconocen las causas que motivaron la *pelea *y que están siendo investigadas por la Policía Nacional». Y también aclarón que los *tres hombres están siendo investigados* y tendrán que declarar en el juzgado cuando reciban el alta médica.

No obstante, fuentes cercanas señalaron que el origen de la pelea pudo deberse a asuntos personales relacionados con la pareja de uno de ellos. Al parecer, *José ya había denunciado en ocasiones anteriores amenazas* de uno de los hermanos marroquíe_s.


----------



## trellat (13 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Un poco más y se lo pegan al que le había quitado el cuchillo, (aunque no sé si te refieres a que le pegaran el tiro al acuchillado por acabar con el sufrimiento)



Precisamente el que pasaba por ahí y coje el machete, para retirarlo de la reyerta, es el que obedece al alto de la policia con las pistolas, que los otros ... como si oyeran llover.

Ante eso el policia ... ha de tener recursos cojones ¿A santo de que continuan blandiendo las pistolas dando el alto ...?


----------



## trellat (13 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los medios de desinformación, que ejercen otra forma de criminalidad, hablan de tres señores peleándose y tal...
> 
> Lo que dice la concejal pro-criminal y pro-invasión debería ser también delictivo. Todos los que votan a esa escoria, son obviamente cómplices:
> 
> ...



esto tienes que ponerlo tambien colega

_"Por otra parte, Vox ha convocado una concentración este jueves en Molina de Segura, a las 18.00 horas, para protestar por la falta de seguridad en el municipio. "_

Con eso se sobreentiende todo lo que dices.


----------



## Scardanelli (13 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> esto tienes que ponerlo tambien colega
> 
> _"Por otra parte, Vox ha convocado una concentración este jueves en Molina de Segura, a las 18.00 horas, para protestar por la falta de seguridad en el municipio. "_
> 
> Con eso se sobreentiende todo lo que dices.



Me parece correcto. Aunque se quedan cortos. Hay que protestar por las causas de la falta de seguridad y sus cómplices...


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (13 Ene 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Joder, ha muerto al final? Lo digo en serio, cada vez parece más necesario ir mirando una licencia de armas. Que hijos de puta



Licencia dice...


----------



## Mundocruel (13 Ene 2022)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Los medios de desinformación, que ejercen otra forma de criminalidad, hablan de tres señores peleándose y tal...
> 
> Lo que dice la concejal pro-criminal y pro-invasión debería ser también delictivo. Todos los que votan a esa escoria, son obviamente cómplices:
> 
> ...



Que se vaya preparando que le va a caer delito de odio por racismo al de nacionalidad española.


----------



## Ederall (13 Ene 2022)

Les cortaba la puta cabeza a todos los subser s que pululan por aquí cobrando por ser CMS de políticos de mierda.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Ene 2022)

VENGANZA.


----------



## porca miseria (13 Ene 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Ahora algún hijo puta progre dirá que no son todos, como si eso fuese algún argumento. A ver...putos progres, aquí lo que se pide es que si cometen delitos se les pueda echar o enchironar. Con juicios rápidos y sin salir de la cárcel hasta que salga la sentencia.
> 
> Solo con eso nos quitaríamos la gran mayoría de los delitos.



Se lo acabo de enseñar a una y lo justificado efectivamente con que no son todos y que "peores son los sevillanos que violaron a una cría de 18 años, muy machitos ellos". Es como si me hubieran teletransportado a otro planeta.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Ene 2022)

*virgen santa el video ¡¡¡¡



virgen santa*


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Ene 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> ESPERO QUE HAYAIS APRENDIDO QUE LA POLICIA NO OS VA A SALVAR Y TAMPOCO VAN HACER NADA , VOSOTROS MISMO SI OS DEJAIS MATAR DE MONOS CON 60 de IQ



Es que a ver si nos vamos enterando, la policía no está para proteger al ciudadano, la policía está para proteger al régimen.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Ene 2022)

porca miseria dijo:


> Se lo acabo de enseñar a una y lo justificado efectivamente con que no son todos y que "peores son los sevillanos que violaron a una cría de 18 años, muy machitos ellos". Es como si me hubieran teletransportado a otro planeta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8T mediante Tapatalk



Es para potar.
Son putos enfermos mentales.


----------



## Genomito (13 Ene 2022)

- ¿Algun progre quiere decir algo?
- ¿El payaso ese de Xicomalo está por aquí?
-¿No?
- Gracias


----------



## Carpulux (13 Ene 2022)

Esos policías son unos miserables y no estaría mal que acabaran también con la mano así, a ver si escarmientan. Que su trabajo no es cobrar siempre a fin de mes y dar paseitos con el coche multando a 4 viejos. La Charificación jode todo lo que toca. 

Diría más, pero para qué si no ocurrirá nada, llevamos años así. Sobre inmigración ya se ha dicho todo en este foro. 

Tampoco se puede hacer mucho sin organización contra una invasión extranjera planificada.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Ene 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> ¿De dónde sacáis que ha muerto?, yo he estado mirando por diversos periódicos (aparece en montones de sitios) y no dice nada de que haya muerto. Mal vamos si aquí también tiramos de mentiras, y ponemos luego de vuelta y media a los medios que lo hacen.



La fuente serán sus cojones morenos, porque en ningún medio dice que haya muerto, aunque parece que está grave.


----------



## empepinado (13 Ene 2022)

Se mete la raza porque salís retratados siempre en las noticias, en las violaciones, en los mataleones, en las ocupaciones, en los robos violentos de bandas, en peleas con machetes, siempre apareceis en las noticias y eso que os blanquean y tratan de ocultarlo.

ya estáis tardando en iros a vuestra tierra, ni os hemos llamado ni os queremos aqui


----------



## Nagare1999 (13 Ene 2022)

Tienes razón, es la cultura.


----------



## vinavil (13 Ene 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> A esos dos policías también deberían detenerlos por cómplices. Permitieron que lo apuñalaran sin hacer NADA.






El ciudadano al que no se le ha ocurrido otra cosa que permanecer en la escena con el cuchillo en las manos en vez de tirarlo ha complicado la situación.
Yo soy policía y llego al lugar de los hechos y en el primero que pongo el foco es en el que veo armado. Eso ha retrasado que se centraran en separar a los otros dos.
Ahora, forcejear con un herido de esa consideración sin usar el arma... 
En este caso les habría venido bien tener un taser.


----------



## vinavil (13 Ene 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> El vídeo me ha puesto mal cuerpo, o sea, que llega la policía y se limita a encañonar a los amegos mientras estos apuñalan al paisano, y la policía no hace nada? Es más ue obvio que por culpa de la acutación policial, ese tío ha muerto (si es que ha muerto al final). Si según encañona al amego, este no depone actitud y deja de atacar, si entonces la policía le dispara entonces sí hubiera tenido alguna posibilidad de sobrevivir.
> 
> Qué puto asco.





La policía llega allí y no sabe nada de nada.
¿Y si le pega un tiro al tío equivocado?


----------



## vinavil (13 Ene 2022)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> Ya están los medios intentando blanquear.
> 
> Sí, están todas las hipótesis abiertas pero, CAUSALMENTE, se destaca la pasional porque un nene de 4 año se chiva al moro de que el no-moro nuevo novio de la madre le trata mal... Sin más pruebas.






Eso es lo que se habrá sacado el moro de la manga para justificar la agresión. Si eso es cierto primero te vas a servicios sociales y no a por un cuchillo jamonero.

Tenía una denuncia por andar acosando a la tía.


----------



## tatenen (13 Ene 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> La policía llega allí y no sabe nada de nada.
> ¿Y si le pega un tiro al tío equivocado?



bueno, va aun tipo que está encima de otro al que está apuñalando, no sé...


----------



## Atonito (13 Ene 2022)

Me ha puesto de muy mala ostia la pasividad de los dos agentes al llegar, yo hubiera sido partidario de tiro en la nuca a los dos moros que no paraban de agredir al trabajador, pero como eso no es posible en este pais, por lo menos un porrazo directo al cráneo de los moros de mierda, pero menudos lerdos incompetentes, el pobre tipo con la mano colgando y los dos agentes mirando, me cago de san blas....que mala ostia!


----------



## nomecreoná (13 Ene 2022)

Dos que se van a cadena perpetua .......... Garrote habría que darles, a ellos y a los putos rojos que los amparan ........


----------



## Gothaus (13 Ene 2022)

No sé a qué esperamos levantarnos contra estos tiranuelos del bobierno, sus perros azules y sus tontos útiles de importación.


----------



## tronox (13 Ene 2022)

Esto ya no tiene solución. Estamos totalmente perdidos. Eso sí, luego te frien a impuestos para tener estado de bienestar y seguridad, dicen...


----------



## chortinator (13 Ene 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por algo llevo Kevlar y sudadera Anti corte




cada dia que pasa tus hilos son mas que necesarios.


----------



## Fiallo (13 Ene 2022)

El no moro debería mandar la moto a ese par de moros con tanto colombiano que hay.


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Ene 2022)

¿Al final ha muerto o no se les ha ido la mano?


----------



## Ederto (13 Ene 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> De la carcel se sale, del cementerio no.



Cárcel??? qué cárcel??? el asesino estará ya en Argelia, cobrando su RGI tan ricamente.


----------



## vinavil (13 Ene 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> bueno, va aun tipo que está encima de otro al que está apuñalando, no sé...




Cuando han llegado ya le habían quitado el cuchillo. Lo que se han encontrado es a dos tios ensangrentados enganchados en el suelo y a varias personas intentando separarles.
¿A quién se supone que debes disparar?


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (13 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Cárcel??? qué cárcel??? el asesino estará ya en Argelia, cobrando su RGI tan ricamente.



Mi mensaje era una réplica.

Moléstese en leerlo. No le costará mucho, solo es una línea.


----------



## palmerita (13 Ene 2022)

REVOLUCION_CASERA dijo:


> no se que mierda tienen los progres para no ver la ruina que nos entra con esta mierda de gente.



la ven.


----------



## Gothaus (13 Ene 2022)

No, ha muerto, amigos. Cambie el título del hilo.









Reimplantan la mano semiamputada con un machete al herido en la reyerta de Molina de Segura


Fuentes cercanas señalan que el origen de la pelea pudo deberse a asuntos personales relacionados con la pareja de uno de ellos




www.laverdad.es





El cobarde del alcalde de la P$O€ pide que no se compartan las imágenes, no vaya a ser que el pueblo se indigne y la tome con los moromierdas.









El alcalde de Molina pide a los vecinos que dejen de compartir imágenes del hombre apuñalado en una pelea


También apela a la responsabilidad del resto de partidos para que dejen de buscar la confrontación por «un puñado de votos»




www.laverdad.es


----------



## Ederto (13 Ene 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Mi mensaje era una réplica.
> 
> Moléstese en leerlo. No le costará mucho, solo es una línea.



yo he venido a este foro a opinar sin leer! cuando quiera leer, me compro un libro! no te digo...


----------



## Gotthard (13 Ene 2022)

_El alcalde de Molina, Eliseo García, ha pedido que la ciudadanía muestre «empatía y humanidad» con la familia de José, el hombre de 34 años que resultó herido de gravedad tras recibir varias puñaladas durante una reyerta que tuvo lugar en la calle Triunfo de la localidad. El regidor quiso transmitir que «la familia lo está pasando mal y me ha pedido que dejen de difundirse las imágenes y vídeos» que se han reenviado a través de redes sociales en las últimas horas, algunas de ellas extremadamente sensibles. _

¿Y porqué no? ¿Porque queda feo que se vean las consecuencias REALES de dejar sueltas en nuestras ciudades y pueblos verdaderas fieras criadas en los pozos de miseria mas jodidos de Casablanca y Rabat?. Alli la vida no vale nada, ahora parece que en España, tampoco.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Ene 2022)

El alcalde demier dice que es un caso aislado, no incurramos en islamofobia, votemos a un partido de derechas, que solucione el tema de los delincuentes extranjeros, no os abstengais podeis elegir con el voto, como quereis vivir con mucho progresismo o con orden...


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> No, ha muerto, amigos. Cambie el título del hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hijo de puta el alcade


----------



## warlok (13 Ene 2022)

La policía marroquí actuaria así con un compatriota nuestro?


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Ene 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Me ha puesto de muy mala ostia la pasividad de los dos agentes al llegar, yo hubiera sido partidario de tiro en la nuca a los dos moros que no paraban de agredir al trabajador, pero como eso no es posible en este pais, por lo menos un porrazo directo al cráneo de los moros de mierda, pero menudos lerdos incompetentes, el pobre tipo con la mano colgando y los dos agentes mirando, me cago de san blas....que mala ostia!



Gratifica ver que hay comunistas que no estan contaminados de ideologia burgoprogre.
A veces me sentia un poco raro pensando que tiene que ver ser comunista con el progrerio de mierda, no tiene nada que ver, yo simpatizo con el comunismo, por eso se me revuelvan las tripas cada vez que veo a algun supuesto comunista defender a la escoria invasora que nos estan hechando encima las oligarquias de occidente, es una forma mas de la guerra de clases.


----------



## Fauna iberica (13 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> _El alcalde de Molina, Eliseo García, ha pedido que la ciudadanía muestre «empatía y humanidad» con la familia de José, el hombre de 34 años que resultó herido de gravedad tras recibir varias puñaladas durante una reyerta que tuvo lugar en la calle Triunfo de la localidad. El regidor quiso transmitir que «la familia lo está pasando mal y me ha pedido que dejen de difundirse las imágenes y vídeos» que se han reenviado a través de redes sociales en las últimas horas, algunas de ellas extremadamente sensibles. _
> 
> ¿Y porqué no? ¿Porque queda feo que se vean las consecuencias REALES de dejar sueltas en nuestras ciudades y pueblos verdaderas fieras criadas en los pozos de miseria mas jodidos de Casablanca y Rabat?. Alli la vida no vale nada, ahora parece que en España, tampoco.



eso no va a pasar nunca, estan muy bien protegidos.

Pensad porque esto no pasa en el barrio salamanca, o en pedralbes o en neguri.

Es la guerra de clases utilizando a escoria lumpen importada contra la clase trabajadora.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> No, ha muerto, amigos. Cambie el título del hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que se vaya a la puta mierda el alcalde.
Molina nunca fue socialista, se volvió roja por la "emigracion" pijoprogre (generalmente funcionarial) de la ciudad de Murcia hacia urbanizaciones de adobados de nueva construcción.


----------



## Gothaus (13 Ene 2022)

Si el alcalde no funciona, bueno es el alcalde de palo. La gente se tendrá que levantar. La justicia nos la proporcionará don Corleone.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Ene 2022)

porca miseria dijo:


> Se lo acabo de enseñar a una y lo justificado efectivamente con que no son todos y que "peores son los sevillanos que violaron a una cría de 18 años, muy machitos ellos". Es como si me hubieran teletransportado a otro planeta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8T mediante Tapatalk



Dile que no hablas con asesinos de machete ni con quién los defiende, y no vuelvas a dirigirle la palabra a ese infraser


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Ene 2022)

No trago la inmigracion descontrolada, esto no es inmigracion económica es lumpen, gentuza de mierda

Es pronto para saber de que va esta mierda (por ahora lo pintan como un despecho sentimental).

Pongo lo que paso despues, asi es como detiene a la poli. apartandolo pero sin inmovilizar con esposas al hijo puta una vez que está desarmado y el otro pájaro que va de negro suelto todavia y sin detenerlo. 
No se si son polis novatos, pero lo que han hecho es un suspenso, expulsion (en cuanto investiguen y vean lo que han hecho, en mi pais te pueden apartar incluso terminar en el banquillo , pero viendo que es hispanistan...) y posiblemente carcel si el hombre muere finalmente. Al que ha abierto el hilo que cambie el titulo porque no esta muerto hasta donde he podido informarme ahora mismo.



El alvise, que para mi es otro palurdo, ha sacado unas fotos de los supuestos moros, de ser asi pediria pena de muerte o perpetua. En fin, si de verdad son "inmigrantes" dirán que vienen a pagarnos las pensiones y esto es tentativa de asesinato (en primer grado) no consumado (por ahora está vivo). 

A la espera de mas datos, y por saber si son realmente moros porque en el video y los que han puesto aqui salen pixeladas.


----------



## PepeNomada (13 Ene 2022)

*"En Cartagena hay montes si leña, mar sin pescado, mujeres pvtas y niños maleducados"*


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (13 Ene 2022)

El alcalde no quiere confrontaciones para conseguir un puñado de votos, sin embargo su discurso sigue al pie de la letra la disciplina de partido.


----------



## Funci-vago (13 Ene 2022)

Un poco de betadine y para casa. 3 pensiones más, una de invalidez permanente y las otras dos pensión completa en la cárcel. Luego dicen que la inmigración no trae riqueza.


----------



## Veloc (13 Ene 2022)

Miedito da ver todo esto, zonas de España van camino de convertirse en ciudades como las del magreb o sudacaland.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ene 2022)

Hijos de puta pido la puta cabeza de esa escoria tenéis que compraros un arma y llevarla siempre ! A las mujeres no nos matéis eh...


----------



## NoTV (13 Ene 2022)

Que bonito enriquecimiento.







Lancha Salvamar saliendo del puerto de Tarifa, ferry gratis para los enriquecedores. 
Los horarios de salida de los ferrys los establecen las ONG's pero las "mafias" según dicen los "expertos" son las que trafican con personas.
Pagada con los impuestos de todos. 
Importamos tercermundismo, obtenemos tercermundismo.
Al quien le toque la lotería, que se joda, que seguro que le ha fallado que estos vienen a sólo a pagarnos las pensiones.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (13 Ene 2022)

no los hombres no la mierdacia hombres pura sangre arios y con cojones


----------



## Periplo (13 Ene 2022)

Tranquilos que cunda el panico que llegan los refuerzos.... 




No quiero ser agorero pero...seria conveniente tener algun tipo de "herramienta" en casa para adaptarse a lo que se viene...


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Ene 2022)

Y dale perico al torno, viendo las fotos no resultan musulmanes. Son más propios de un linaje acomodado en la peninsula


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> *Somos policías, no estamos entrenados para este tipo de violencia.*



Joder, pues hay uno en el Twitter ese de mierda que ha puesto esto literal, o es un rojo subnormal o un troll.


----------



## BogadeAriete (13 Ene 2022)

Resumiendo, el macheteado se fockaba a la exmujer de uno de los moros, y el hijo de este se quejó a Mustafa que el nuevo papi infiel era malo.

*Asi que todo tiene origen y culpa de alguna Charo preñada con lefa moruna.... NO SE PODÍA SABE*R.

El brutal ataque de dos hombres a José por celos: casi le amputan la mano a machetazos en Murcia


----------



## shinobu magiøsa (13 Ene 2022)

España va de guatemala a guatepeor


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> Si en ese momento una turba de gente espontánea se lanzase contra los moromierdas, adivina a quién iban a detener la policía.
> 
> Yo respetaba a la Policía y la Guardia Civil de los años 80. En una situación como esa habrían desenfundado en cero coma o, al menos, apartarían a hostia limpia a los moros. Hoy sólo son meros funcionarios con pistola, la cual no usan a no ser que les estén acribillando a tiros porque tienen que respetar la mierda esa del principio de proporcionalidad en la autodefensa.



De acuerdo en casi todo, pero lo último no hombre, a ti si te acribillan rápido sin consecuencias de proporcionalidad ninguna.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Hasta que los políticos no sientan el miedo directamente no tenemos nada que hacer



Los políticos no deberían sentir miedo en un tiempo futuro, deberían pagar por este crimen ipso-facto en la misma proporción que la víctima.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Estos son los intentohomicidas. Para mi que no son marroquies. Me parece que se repite el caso Kevin de Jumilla, incluso el linaje de los acuchilladores. Pero está todo el mundo por todos lados que marroquines, marroquines. Va a ser que no
> Ver archivo adjunto 904378



Lo mismo da, tanto vale lo que se dice para unos, como para otros.


----------



## Amanecer en Belice (13 Ene 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Ahora algún hijo puta progre dirá que no son todos, como si eso fuese algún argumento. A ver...putos progres, aquí lo que se pide es que si cometen delitos se les pueda echar o enchironar. Con juicios rápidos y sin salir de la cárcel hasta que salga la sentencia.
> 
> Solo con eso nos quitaríamos la gran mayoría de los delitos.



a cabar zanja ...


----------



## Amanecer en Belice (13 Ene 2022)

y luego expulsion.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Si no tienes capacidad para eso no te metas a policía, yo en una situación así, si fuera policía, no lo haría mejor, por eso me NO trabajo de policía, es que es muy simple. no tenían el control de la situación porque tienen órdenes de colaborar con los criminales sin hacer nada, que es lo que se ve en el vídeo, encañonan con más ahínco al español que le ha quitado el cuchillo a uno que al moro que está apuñalando al otro en el suelo. La policía está para ejecutar órdenes de sus superiores, no para mejorar la seguridad cidudadana. De hecho, las órdenes que tienen es amedrentar al pavo que va sin mascarilla, o tratar entre algodones a criminales de verdad.



Totalmente, es tan fácil como acribillar a los dos putos moros, y una vez delante del comisario corrupto, cuando esté dando gritos tirarle la placa en la cara y decirle que se la meta por el culo.

He visto en un par de ocasiones, como el mando les está pegando gritos a unos nacionales, y los tios como pasmarotes agachando la cabeza, eso también es una puta secta. De hecho, una vez fue en un paso de peatones que metieron un frenazo con la sirena puesta, porque estaba pasando una niña pequeña. No se si pretendía que la atropellaran.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

trellat dijo:


> Precisamente el que pasaba por ahí y coje el machete, para retirarlo de la reyerta, es el que obedece al alto de la policia con las pistolas, que los otros ... como si oyeran llover.
> 
> Ante eso el policia ... ha de tener recursos cojones ¿A santo de que continuan blandiendo las pistolas dando el alto ...?



No se cuánto han tardado en llegar los escoltas del moro, pero al que recoge el machete le hubiese dado tiempo de clavarlo en la cabeza del puto moro del suelo y disolverse entre la multitud, aún sabiendo que las progres van a dar voces de "por allí va, por allí va el asesinoooooo"


----------



## NIKK (13 Ene 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Resumiendo, el macheteado se fockaba a la exmujer de uno de los moros, y el hijo de este se quejó a Mustafa que el nuevo papi infiel era malo.
> 
> *Asi que todo tiene origen y culpa de alguna Charo preñada con lefa moruna.... NO SE PODÍA SABE*R.
> 
> El brutal ataque de dos hombres a José por celos: casi le amputan la mano a machetazos en Murcia



Alguien tenía que decirlo. Parece ser que todo apunta a eso; la princesa se dió cuenta que morito no gueno y tontín ha pillado por pringao.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

porca miseria dijo:


> Se lo acabo de enseñar a una y lo justificado efectivamente con que no son todos y que "peores son los sevillanos que violaron a una cría de 18 años, muy machitos ellos". Es como si me hubieran teletransportado a otro planeta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8T mediante Tapatalk



Te creo y al mismo tiempo me cuesta creerlo.

En cualquier caso, has estado delante de otro enemigo, no me cansaré de decirlo.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Cuando han llegado ya le habían quitado el cuchillo. Lo que se han encontrado es a dos tios ensangrentados enganchados en el suelo y a varias personas intentando separarles.
> ¿A quién se supone que debes disparar?



Intuyo que estás buscando bronca. Al que no tiene el brazo colgando y la espalda abierta, a ese le disparas.


----------



## elepwr (13 Ene 2022)

fuertes con el debil

debiles con el fuerte


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Ene 2022)

Menuda actuación policial. Deberían despedir a esos policias, del comisario y el ministro de interior.


Con un hombre siendo apuñalado y los culpables sin hacer caso deberían haber abierto fuego contra los agresores.


Policia en España es una ONG al servicio de los progres.


----------



## César Borgia (13 Ene 2022)

Pues han detenido también al asesinado..............  














Una pelea con cuchillo en Molina de Segura deja un herido grave con una mano semiamputada


La versión de un menor, unido a unos posibles celos, podría estar detrás de la pelea producida el miércoles en Molina de Segura (Murcia) y que acabó con un hombre con la mano...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Von Rudel (13 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Pues han detenido también al asesinado..........anda cambia el título
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 904836
> 
> ...



Lo peor de todo es que al Español le van a caer mas condena que a los dos moros.


----------



## Cachopo (13 Ene 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Totalmente, es tan fácil como acribillar a los dos putos moros, y una vez delante del comisario corrupto, cuando esté dando gritos tirarle la placa en la cara y decirle que se la meta por el culo.
> 
> He visto en un par de ocasiones, como el mando les está pegando gritos a unos nacionales, y los tios como pasmarotes agachando la cabeza, eso también es una puta secta. De hecho, una vez fue en un paso de peatones que metieron un frenazo con la sirena puesta, porque estaba pasando una niña pequeña. No se si pretendía que la atropellaran.



Los primeros domados... son las fuerzas de seguridad.
Y así nos irá, esto aún está empezando.


----------



## el tio orquestas (13 Ene 2022)

Espera espera... ¿Te defiendes de dos tíos que te intentan matar con machetes, que te destrozan la espalda y el brazo y encima la Policía imputa a la victima cargos por delito de lesiones?

¿Pero qué clase de hijos de puta tenemos en este país?


----------



## kokod (13 Ene 2022)

Atonito dijo:


> Me ha puesto de muy mala ostia la pasividad de los dos agentes al llegar, yo hubiera sido partidario de tiro en la nuca a los dos moros que no paraban de agredir al trabajador, pero como eso no es posible en este pais, por lo menos un porrazo directo al cráneo de los moros de mierda, pero menudos lerdos incompetentes, el pobre tipo con la mano colgando y los dos agentes mirando, me cago de san blas....que mala ostia!



Funcivagos haciendo cosas de funcivagos cada vez me queda más claro que hay que hacer una limpia en el funcivagado tanto ellos como los políticos sobran en este país.


----------



## burges (13 Ene 2022)

Un hombre masacrado a machetazos en una calle llena de gente, gritos y pitos, pero nadie hace nada, tampoco la policía: increíble...
La choni y el hijo volverán con el moro: ahora q ya q saben quién es el alfa...
Aseguraros de poneros la tercera dosis para sentiros seguros, y descargar vuestro odio con el tenista serbio: q el no se vacune, hace parecer gilipollas a los que se la ponen...


----------



## empepinado (13 Ene 2022)

deportaciones masivas de toda esta mierdaaaaaaaaaaa yaaaaa


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (13 Ene 2022)

¡Mis niñooooooooooooooooooooooooooossssssssssssssssssssss! No toqueis a mi niños.


----------



## ArturoB (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Viviendo Digno (13 Ene 2022)

Es cierto que han imputado delito de lesiones al agredido?


----------



## César Borgia (13 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Es cierto que han imputado delito de lesiones al agredido?


----------



## Orooo (13 Ene 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Espera espera... ¿Te defiendes de dos tíos que te intentan matar con machetes, que te destrozan la espalda y el brazo y encima la Policía imputa a la victima cargos por delito de lesiones?
> 
> ¿Pero qué clase de hijos de puta tenemos en este país?



Es el disfrute del voto


----------



## Juan Niebla (13 Ene 2022)

murcianos peperos de mierda no queriais moros para trabajar en el campo? ahi los teneis, hijos de la grandísima puta


----------



## Eremita (13 Ene 2022)

Lo primero, RIP el finado, lo lamento mucho.

Por supuesto, nuestra primera linea defensiva legal (si nos defendemos nosotros, vamos al trullo) desposeída de todo principio de autoridad, actúa en defensa de su integridad...hmmmm... ¿judicial? en lugar de darle dos gomazos en la cabeza al que sujeta del cuello al caído.

Y ningún apuñalador ha resultado herido. Los policías seguirán cobrando y la ruleta del apuñalado girando.

Espero que quiten aun más autoridad a la policía (si les queda algo) para que no cometan abusos cuando voy a liarla protestando por algo o me sienta mal el alcohol. Reconoced que gran parte de burbuja, piensa y desea que esto pase y que será positivo.


----------



## JimTonic (13 Ene 2022)

seguro que la mujer de jose fue al hospital a chuparsela a los dos moritos y a pedir perdon por la que abia liado su marido


----------



## Höft (13 Ene 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> murcianos peperos de mierda no queriais moros para trabajar en el campo? ahi los teneis, hijos de la grandísima puta



Tu no sabes si el es pepero, pero todos nosotros sabemos que tu eres un gilipollas.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (13 Ene 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Demasiada sangre quedó en el suelo pero con plasma de inmediato y luego una transfusión quizás consiguió sobrevivir.



Pensaba que había muerto joder. El hecho de que haya sobrevivido no significa que ésto no vuelva a suceder.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (13 Ene 2022)

Me dan ganas de reventar moros


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Ene 2022)

Un currante menos y dos mierdas humanas que se van de rositas.

A las dos escorias que lo han asesinado los haría donantes forzosos de sangre y organos. Primero toda la sangre hasta matarlos, luego todos los organos posibles para transplantes.

La pena de muerte por si sola carece de sentido alguno.


----------



## Alew (13 Ene 2022)

El moro de chandal negro


HaCHa dijo:


> O sea, que un par de moros van y rajan al novio de la ex de un murciano por tratar mal a su crío. La pasma va y los detiene, y al murciano lo meten en una ambulancia que lo lleva a Madrid a que lo curen.
> 
> Y vosotros estáis pidiendo que ejecuten a los moros y que crucifiquen a los pasmas por detenerlos en vez de llenarlos de plomo a pie de calle.
> 
> ¿Es eso, verdad?



No pedazo de subnormal.

Se critica que estén ejecutando a un paisano delante de 2 pollos y éstos no sean capaces de hacer absolutamente nada.

Se critica que tengan que ser ciudadanos de a pie, una chica y un calvo quienes intervengan, sin preparación alguna y jugándose la vida para deterner la matanza.

Lo del maltrato al niño es lo que la prensa dice que ha dicho el moro, que además de moro es culpable de intento de asesinato y vas tú como buen retrasado y te lo crees.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (13 Ene 2022)

Afortunadamente las noticias son que esta recuperándose y su vida no corre peligro a pesar de las terribles heridas. Hay que agradecer a los empresarios murcianos y las clases pudientes que les alojen y les den de comer a todos estos pobres moritos.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (13 Ene 2022)

Pues no lo entiendo porque gobiernan PP y VOX. Todos los días Murcia en el candelero con casos sangrantes de agresiones y redes de prostitución. A estas alturas no deberían quedar ya moros., digo yo.

Lo norrmal sería que les hubiesen pagado los billetes para que marcharan a las comunidades del tio Page "el amigo de Garzón" o de la mónica. Elloos los esperan con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Afortunadamente las noticias son que esta recuperándose y su vida no corre peligro a pesar de las terribles heridas. Hay que agradecer a los empresarios murcianos y las clases pudientes que les alojen y les den de comer a todos estos pobres moritos.



Menos mal, las lesiones no parecían mortales por lo que aprecio en las fotos

Además el corte esta en el borde cubital de la muñeca donde no pasa ningún vaso importante. La mano es fácilmente reconstruible y la cirugía como si de una fractura abierta en minuta de cubito distal se tratase. Probablemente le quede un déficit motor importante en el cuarto y quinto dedo así como media mano anestesiada para siempre por neurotmesis irreparable del nervio cubital.

El corte en la espalda si bien muy profundo tampoco toca ningún vaso importante, dado que la aorta torácica esta protegida por la parrilla costal posterior. No descarto alguna fractura epifisaria en alguna vertebra dorsal producto del machetazo, incluido un neumotórax por alguna fractura costal derivada de lo contuso del mecanismo lesional anteriormente referido. Como secuela tendrá contracturas jodidas y probablemente dorsalgia diaria.


----------



## Alew (13 Ene 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> La policía llega allí y no sabe nada de nada.
> ¿Y si le pega un tiro al tío equivocado?



Sí pero no. La población reclusa en España es mayoritariamente magrebí. Adivina usted quién se encarga de detenerles y llevarles a prisión una y otra vez? Cuando el policía lleva años así piensa usted que no tiene asimilado quién es el tipo peligroso cuando hay un moro de por medio en este tipo de situaciones? Desorientado puedo estar yo o usted que no tenemos la formación adecuada. No han querido "mancharse" con esta intervención, no hay más...


----------



## Ebonycontractor (13 Ene 2022)

El moro se tira encima del tio un minuto intentando ahogarle y los polis ahi mirando sin quitarselo de encima.... es para darles una pedrada


----------



## Alew (13 Ene 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Cuando han llegado ya le habían quitado el cuchillo. Lo que se han encontrado es a dos tios ensangrentados enganchados en el suelo y a varias personas intentando separarles.
> ¿A quién se supone que debes disparar?



A dos no, a TRES, haciendo claramente un dos contra uno de libro.

Joder, macho....


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Ene 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> El moro se tira encima del tio un minuto intentando ahogarle y los polis ahi mirando sin quitarselo de encima.... es para darles una pedrada



Se defiende con muchos cojones y una mano medio colgando, en ningun momento se da por vencido.

Tendría que haber aparecido otro colega currelas y haber reventado a los dos moros con una buena barra de hierro.


----------



## Il Corvo (13 Ene 2022)

Y la mujer por la cual peleaban de dónde es? Mora no creo sino también le hubiera caído algo me imagino.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (13 Ene 2022)

Murcia: Todos los dias en el candelero. Como la fallecida por la liposucción paco

Un paraíso


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (13 Ene 2022)

Policías de mierda


----------



## nololeo (13 Ene 2022)

con los sarracenos, sólo hay una única solución


----------



## trancos123 (13 Ene 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Lo primero, RIP el finado, lo lamento mucho.
> 
> Por supuesto, nuestra primera linea defensiva legal (si nos defendemos nosotros, vamos al trullo) desposeída de todo principio de autoridad, actúa en defensa de su integridad...hmmmm... ¿judicial? en lugar de darle dos gomazos en la cabeza al que sujeta del cuello al caído.
> 
> ...



No ha muerto, le han reimplantado la mano en Madrid.


----------



## Popuespe (13 Ene 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Ni el diario, ni el país, ni público dan NADA. Los ocultan. Son cómplices de los asesinos moros. Ellos y los que leen está basura de medios...



Yo lo he visto en el mundo, 7tv, Antena 3 (la verdad en español


El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> La fuente serán sus cojones morenos, porque en ningún medio dice que haya muerto, aunque parece que está grave.



Si, bueno, como para no estarlo. La broma no es pequeña, esperemos que se recupere.


----------



## dapman (13 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> *Somos policías, no estamos entrenados para este tipo de violencia.*



Propicios días


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Murcia: Todos los dias en el candelero. Como la fallecida por la liposucción paco
> 
> Un paraíso



Imposible superar a la Warcelona de Colacau. Y @Arístides te puede hacer un informe completo de las maldades madrileñas.
Aunque es cierto que en Murcia hay una violencia creciente por la inmigración y los trapicheos raros. Empieza a parecerse a Valencia.


----------



## apocalippsis (13 Ene 2022)

A ver que pasa con estos jilipollas y la policia, que ha llegado y se han encontrado con uno que le habia quitado el machete al moro y lo tenia levantado, que va a hacer la policia? pues neutralizar al del machete primero.


----------



## Kartoffeln (13 Ene 2022)

Espero que los meten unos años en la cárcel y a los polis los echen por inútiles.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Ene 2022)

HOY en HORIZONTE.


----------



## Risitas (13 Ene 2022)

Si se publicase la realidad del mundo, el mundo habria sido mejor.

Me explico?

Si se publicasen todos los asesinatos, daños, mujeres maltratadas por el mundo la gente tendria una percepción mejor de la realidad y detestaria todo aquello que hiciera daño, y los que hicieran daño no tendrian otra cosa que desaparecer.

Pero no interesa que desaparezca lo malo, prefieren que parezca que ha sido una simple pelea de 3 personas que no ha pasado nada...


----------



## Risitas (13 Ene 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> No ha muerto, le han reimplantado la mano en Madrid.



Le reimplantaron la mano, pero.... va a tener muchisimos problemas para moverla... va a ser como una mano colgada.


----------



## Risitas (13 Ene 2022)

Por los cortes da la sensación de que le atacaron por la espalda, se cayo al suelo, intentaron rematarlo y se protegio con la mano. Y de ahí al revuelvo que ha montado.

No me extraña que la señora del bar le dijera al hombre que queria acercarse que se apartase de ellos. En el video parece una simple pelea, pero los cortes son una bestialidad. Fueron a matarlo.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Los primeros domados... son las fuerzas de seguridad.
> Y así nos irá, esto aún está empezando.



Por supuesto, esto no es nada, va a ser inimaginable, solo hace falta saber sumar dos más dos. Procuremos vivirlo lo mejor preparados posible.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Murcia: Todos los dias en el candelero. Como la fallecida por la liposucción paco
> 
> Un paraíso



En aquel caso el cirujano era chileno, en este caso los cirujanos eran marroquís, en cualquier caso vienen los mejores.


----------



## Murnau (13 Ene 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Lo primero, RIP el finado, lo lamento mucho.
> 
> Por supuesto, nuestra primera linea defensiva legal (si nos defendemos nosotros, vamos al trullo) desposeída de todo principio de autoridad, actúa en defensa de su integridad...hmmmm... ¿judicial? en lugar de darle dos gomazos en la cabeza al que sujeta del cuello al caído.
> 
> ...



Pero cuál es la duda planteada? No hay ninguna. Entre amputación y muerte o cárcel algunos lo tenemos claro. Ni siquiera es una cuestión que necesite debate, la evolución ya se ha encargado de que esa respuesta esté clara. A ese respecto no hay duda alguna. Y una vez en el punto de mira de las fuerzas corruptas, ya sería como James Bond (el bueno) con licencia para matar al poli mierdas o al que se ponga por delante. Y con ánimos de ir a buscarlos a donde estén también.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Ene 2022)

El PP ha convertido a Murcia en un estercolero medioambiental y social. Dejan miles y miles de moros a si aire para tenerlos dispobibles para los invernaderos. El resto del año viviendo de paguitas del pp y vox y montandola por las calles.


----------



## ashe (14 Ene 2022)

Pues a mi personalmente el que menos me molesta son los agresores, hacen lo que siempre han hecho, lo realmente repugnante es la reacción del resto en especial de los policias, que muchos justifican diciendo "es que las leyes son como son y si intervengo se me cae el pelo" y una parte de razón tiene, en cambio si el agredido hubiese sido un hijo de esos policias ¿hubiese dicho o hecho lo mismo? me da que no

Y no soy pacifista precisamente, de ahi que no tenga duda que esto solo se resuelve con un baño de sangre contra todo lo de fuera junto porque nunca ha sido necesaria la inmigración, pero claro sin esos se acaba la "riqueza" y mano de obra barata que tanto abogan los liberales que seguramente estén calladitos como putas con este caso, que en parte esto es el resultado de dejar los valores REALES que hicieron grande a españa de lado por el modernismo, que "curiosamente" todo siempre viene por la misma dirección, tanto el origen de los problemas (sociedades protestantes empezando por USA) y la consecuencia (moros, negros, europeos del este etc)

En defintiva que no toca tanto apuntar a quien hace el mal sino a quien lo permite, y ese video es la prueba de que no solo los agresores son el problema



Pollepolle dijo:


> El PP ha convertido a Murcia en un estercolero medioambiental y social. Dejan miles y miles de moros a si aire para tenerlos dispobibles para los invernaderos. El resto del año viviendo de paguitas del pp y vox y montandola por las calles.



También está esa europa a la que según los idiotas les debemos la prosperidad, en especial Holanda que es quien tiene parte del cotarro de los invernaderos



warmenoblivion dijo:


> Unos pueden ser todo lo salvajes que quieren,otros deben ser civilizados y tolerarlo dia a dia. La civilizacion es un timo.



La civilización es una cosa, lo que hoy venden como ello en cambio es el resultado del modernismo


Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Me dan ganas de reventar moros



Pues empieza con la música de fondo


----------



## deportista (14 Ene 2022)

Esto no se olvida.


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> El PP ha convertido a Murcia en un estercolero medioambiental y social. Dejan miles y miles de moros a si aire para tenerlos dispobibles para los invernaderos. El resto del año viviendo de paguitas del pp y vox y montandola por las calles.



El PP? Ah, que susto. Pensaba que también era culpa de Carod Rovira o algún catalán.


----------



## Il Corvo (14 Ene 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Por los cortes da la sensación de que le atacaron por la espalda, se cayo al suelo, intentaron rematarlo y se protegio con la mano. Y de ahí al revuelvo que ha montado.
> 
> No me extraña que la señora del bar le dijera al hombre que queria acercarse que se apartase de ellos. En el video parece una simple pelea, pero los cortes son una bestialidad. Fueron a matarlo.



Fue así como tú dices, según leí


----------



## tatenen (14 Ene 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Cuando han llegado ya le habían quitado el cuchillo. Lo que se han encontrado es a dos tios ensangrentados enganchados en el suelo y a varias personas intentando separarles.
> ¿A quién se supone que debes disparar?



Pues al que esta apuñalando al otro debajo de él?


----------



## Eremita (14 Ene 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Pero cuál es la duda planteada? No hay ninguna. Entre amputación y muerte o cárcel algunos lo tenemos claro. Ni siquiera es una cuestión que necesite debate, la evolución ya se ha encargado de que esa respuesta esté clara. A ese respecto no hay duda alguna. Y una vez en el punto de mira de las fuerzas corruptas, ya sería como James Bond (el bueno) con licencia para matar al poli mierdas o al que se ponga por delante. Y con ánimos de ir a buscarlos a donde estén también.



No hay dudas amigo, entre vida o muerte, no hay dudas, el problema es que en España, si un hondureño cuajado de antecedentes violentos e ilegal en España, fuerza tu puerta a las dos de la madrugada, con una motosierra encima (que te ha robado a ti) y tú con 77 años, lo matas de un escopetazo vas al trullo. Y vas a indemnizar a los herederos de la garrapata como si hubiese estado a punto de encontrar la cura del cáncer con una píldora.

Esto implica que con todos los datos de lo que puede pasar si te asaltan, por parte de los asaltantes o de la basura ley al defenderte, la gente normal, con pasados y experiencias sin grandes traumas agresivos, entrenamiento militar fresco, currículum de mercenarios en África, al menos piensen muy bien que coño hacen, perdiendo un tiempo precioso...es como el incendio voraz en el edificio y lanzarse al vacío desde un tercero, alguna posibilidad tienes, desde un décimo simplemente eliges muerte rápida.


----------



## Makla (14 Ene 2022)

¿ que hemos hecho nosotros para tener que soportar esto?

¿ Porqué el gobierno no nos protege? ¿ Dejadez de funciones? El gobierno está permitiendo que nos masacren, nos violen, nos apuñalen para robarnos el puto movil o unos pocos euros. ¿ Para cuándo unas leyes que nos defiendan de los invasores? Y cada dia llegan más pateras cargadas de invasores escondidos bajo la capa de " inmigrantes". No es que esto vaya a acabar mal, es que esto ya va mal. Estas noticias no son casos aislados. Son el pan de cada dia.

Deberíamos organizarnos para coger el toro por los cuernos y revertir la situación. En 15 años hemos llegado a este punto. En 15 más a saber como estaremos. O lo afrontamos ya, o la siguiente ley que nos impodran será la Sharia.


----------



## Makla (14 Ene 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Y que mierda hace la policía?? Vaya panda de inútiles cobardes, solo se pone chula con el ciudadano de a pie



La policia es igual que el resto de los Españoles. Seguramente entraron en el cuerpo policial cuando no existía esta lacra. Con entrenarse para poner multas, defensa personal de " ir por casa"... como mucho algun dia se cruzan con un pavo con un brote psicótico que amenaza con matar a los reenes... vamos, que con " algo de defensa personal y un poco de psicología " salian del paso y tenian suficiente para su dia a dia.

Ahora todo ha cambiado. Via patera nos estan entrando moros que estan acostumbrados a defenderse con machetes desde que salieron de la cuna. Estos salen a matar. Es como si soltaras leones en la jaula de las gacelas. ONG's, progres y buenistas nos sueltan el discurso de que todos somos iguales, y que vienen a ganarse la vida. Y UNA MIERDA. No son iguales, son salvajes. Los Españoles estamos desprotegidos delante de estas manadas. Y la policia ACTUAL necesita un entrenamiento, ¿militar? Y que la ley los respalde en sus actuaciones. No puede ser que se jueguen el tipo en su trabajo y se arriesguen a perder el empleo o ir a la carcel porque una ONG o un imbécil que pasaba los denuncie.


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> El PP? Ah, que susto. Pensaba que también era culpa de Carod Rovira o algún catalán.



Esos bastante tienen con convertir Cataluña en una región del Magreb...


----------



## Scardanelli (14 Ene 2022)

nololeo dijo:


> con los sarracenos, sólo hay una única solución



Es uno de esos conocimientos tradicionales que se ha perdido por el progresismo...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Ene 2022)

Murcia : Paraíso de empresaurios palilleros que han encumbrado al PP-VOX -(Ver los Martínes- Rovira, lidles amatisimos del aforo)


----------



## wwknude (14 Ene 2022)

Makla dijo:


> La policia es igual que el resto de los Españoles. Seguramente entraron en el cuerpo policial cuando no existía esta lacra. Con entrenarse para poner multas, defensa personal de " ir por casa"... como mucho algun dia se cruzan con un pavo con un brote psicótico que amenaza con matar a los reenes... vamos, que con " algo de defensa personal y un poco de psicología " salian del paso y tenian suficiente para su dia a dia.
> 
> Ahora todo ha cambiado. Via patera nos estan entrando moros que estan acostumbrados a defenderse con machetes desde que salieron de la cuna. Estos salen a matar. Es como si soltaras leones en la jaula de las gacelas. ONG's, progres y buenistas nos sueltan el discurso de que todos somos iguales, y que vienen a ganarse la vida. Y UNA MIERDA. No son iguales, son salvajes. Los Españoles estamos desprotegidos delante de estas manadas. Y la policia ACTUAL necesita un entrenamiento, ¿militar? Y que la ley los respalde en sus actuaciones. No puede ser que se jueguen el tipo en su trabajo y se arriesguen a perder el empleo o ir a la carcel porque una ONG o un imbécil que pasaba los denuncie.



Si no valen para policías, no necesitan un entrenamiento, sino que se pongan a trabajar y dejen de chupar del bote.


----------



## Murnau (14 Ene 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> No hay dudas amigo, entre vida o muerte, no hay dudas, el problema es que en España, si un hondureño cuajado de antecedentes violentos e ilegal en España, fuerza tu puerta a las dos de la madrugada, con una motosierra encima (que te ha robado a ti) y tú con 77 años, lo matas de un escopetazo vas al trullo. Y vas a indemnizar a los herederos de la garrapata como si hubiese estado a punto de encontrar la cura del cáncer con una píldora.
> 
> Esto implica que con todos los datos de lo que puede pasar si te asaltan, por parte de los asaltantes o de la basura ley al defenderte, la gente normal, con pasados y experiencias sin grandes traumas agresivos, entrenamiento militar fresco, currículum de mercenarios en África, al menos piensen muy bien que coño hacen, perdiendo un tiempo precioso...es como el incendio voraz en el edificio y lanzarse al vacío desde un tercero, alguna posibilidad tienes, desde un décimo simplemente eliges muerte rápida.



Ehh vamos a ver, si, de acuerdo en el fondo, y de acuerdo también que es la excusa omnipresente, y por eso también espero cierto acuerdo por su parte. En realidad, creo que ambos entendemos el punto del otro, pero nos empecinamos en el nuestro. O quizás me he explicado mal, pareciendo que debatía lo que no es.

He dicho excusa omnipresente, pero también sabemos que el "es que yo tengo mucho que perder" es de hace bien poco para acá. Sin ánimo de caer en el absurdo, sino reflexionar de forma seria, pensemos unos pocos ejemplos: imaginemos a Espartaco "es que tengo mucho que perder y claro, la ley está de su parte", William Wallace "es que tengo mucho que perder, mejor seguimos como estamos", Guillermo Tell "es que tengo hijos e hipoteca, de hecho, le acabo de disparar una flecha a una manzana en la cabeza de mi hijo, mejor nos agachamos y hacemos reverencia", Guerra de Independencia Americana "es que tenemos mucho que perder, y claro, somos gente normal, no mercenarios", Segunda guerra mundial "nah, olvídalo, tenemos mucho que perder, y vamos a tener que indemnizar a los herederos".

Todos conocemos el caso del anciano y el escopetazo, y mal ejemplo pone si lo resalta como un abanderado de que hay que estar callado y esperando a que te macheteen o te entren en tu casa, porque es todo lo contrario, precisamente ese señor, esta cuestión la tenía bien clara, debía defenderse a toda costa, sin importar las consecuencias que la corrupción judicial le deparase. Y máxime estando en el ocaso de su vida, cuando la muerte le puede esperar en unos pocos años, o al día siguiente por cualquier estupidez, aún más claro lo debía tener, como lo tendría yo.

La gente normal, con pasados y experiencias sin grandes traumas agresivos, entrenamiento militar fresco, currículum de mercenarios en África, no han heredado sus genes de una silla de comedor, sino de unos antepasados que llevan defendiendo su vida desde la prehistoria y la noche de los tiempos, no les quite usted esa herencia.

Se que lo más fácil es instalarse en la comodidad actual, la que han promovido las élites precisamente, y decir "es que tengo hijos", " es que tengo un piso que pagar", "es que yo tengo un loro muy majo que habla mucho", "es que yo tengo que regar el geranio", "es que yo con la telebasura pues lo tengo muy mal de tiempo ", "es queee con un brazo amputado igual todavía vivo, digo yo, no se, usted qué opina doctor?". Ignoro cuál sortilegio han utilizado para entrar en la sinrazón de no saber elegir entre vida o muerte, o que sea una decisión que plantee duda alguna, pero no pretenda usted que todos seamos iguales. Y no es ninguna ínfula de super hombre, todos los hombres que cité parráfos más arriba eran, por increíble que parezca, hombres normales.

Ojalá todos los ejemplos que he citado de la historia hubiesen decidido que tenían mucho que perder, y hoy en día estuviésemos royendo huesos en el río, se despertarían instintos muy necesarios.

No amigo, agachar la cabeza y poner el culo no es el camino.


----------



## aron01 (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ursur (14 Ene 2022)

Asesinado?


----------



## Eremita (14 Ene 2022)

Murnau dijo:


> Ehh vamos a ver, si, de acuerdo en el fondo, y de acuerdo también que es la excusa omnipresente, y por eso también espero cierto acuerdo por su parte. En realidad, creo que ambos entendemos el punto del otro, pero nos empecinamos en el nuestro. O quizás me he explicado mal, pareciendo que debatía lo que no es.
> 
> He dicho excusa omnipresente, pero también sabemos que el "es que yo tengo mucho que perder" es de hace bien poco para acá. Sin ánimo de caer en el absurdo, sino reflexionar de forma seria, pensemos unos pocos ejemplos: imaginemos a Espartaco "es que tengo mucho que perder y claro, la ley está de su parte", William Wallace "es que tengo mucho que perder, mejor seguimos como estamos", Guillermo Tell "es que tengo hijos e hipoteca, de hecho, le acabo de disparar una flecha a una manzana en la cabeza de mi hijo, mejor nos agachamos y hacemos reverencia", Guerra de Independencia Americana "es que tenemos mucho que perder, y claro, somos gente normal, no mercenarios", Segunda guerra mundial "nah, olvídalo, tenemos mucho que perder, y vamos a tener que indemnizar a los herederos".
> 
> ...



Si estoy de acuerdo prácticamente en todo lo que relata. Me limito a relatar lo que hay hoy y ahora, quizá dentro de una semana, estemos decapitando indeseables, pero a día de hoy, tenemos lo que los progres han querido y mucha gente actúa de acuerdo a los progres por temor a las consecuencias. Del caso del anciano y la joyita hondureña, nos hemos enterado...cuántos casos habrá, que se enteran solo los actores principales.


----------



## amcxxl (14 Ene 2022)

BOTIAK dijo:


> aqui tenéis a un trabajador que desgraciadamente ha fallecido hoy, según confirman fuentes médicas a manos de 2 subseres moros
> 
> @xicomalo @dabuti que cojones vais a decir a esto??? corred y enseñádselo a quien os paga por hacer el gilipollas en burbuja SUBNORMALES



la pregunta es a que coño estaban jugando los putos policias para no disparar a matar a los asesinos sin previo aviso


----------



## LetalFantasy (14 Ene 2022)

BOTIAK dijo:


> aqui tenéis a un trabajador que desgraciadamente ha fallecido hoy, según confirman fuentes médicas a manos de 2 subseres moros
> 
> @xicomalo @dabuti que cojones vais a decir a esto??? corred y enseñádselo a quien os paga por hacer el gilipollas en burbuja SUBNORMALES



Las imágenes que se ven no son de un robo, ese ensañamiento es de un ajuste de cuentas de los gordos.

Edito: Veo que era tema de faldas, uf, con esos temas te la juegas a vida o muerte con los moros. A ver si alguien puede pegar el artículo del Inmundo.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (14 Ene 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Murcia : Paraíso de empresaurios palilleros que han encumbrado al PP-VOX -(Ver los Martínes- Rovira, lidles amatisimos del aforo)



Subcampeón/a hijo de la gran pvta.


----------



## LetalFantasy (14 Ene 2022)

By the way...Diría que hay "etnia" por ahí, no?

Fijaros en las payas que aparecen en el vídeo 

Huele a cuernos, drogaina, etc. 

GitanoVox encabezará la mani-infestación de repulssa.


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ene 2022)

Beto dijo:


> Joder, ha muerto al final? Lo digo en serio, cada vez parece más necesario ir mirando una licencia de armas. Que hijos de puta



Para qué quieres una licencia?, para pasar a sospechoso habitual?


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ene 2022)

Acid_303 dijo:


> Ley islámica para inmigrantes islámicos YA!
> 
> quiero ver cortar manos, lapidamientos, ahorcamientos y decapitaciones de esos subseres en plazas publicas YA!!!



Panchitos negacionistas alardeando de su ignorancia y metiendo offtopic alla donde acuden.
Y censurando a todo el mundo para que no se vea su perfil.
Al ignore de cabeza, cretino!


----------



## Kalikatres (14 Ene 2022)

BOTIAK dijo:


> aqui tenéis a un trabajador que desgraciadamente ha fallecido hoy, según confirman fuentes médicas a manos de 2 subseres moros
> 
> @xicomalo @dabuti que cojones vais a decir a esto??? corred y enseñádselo a quien os paga por hacer el gilipollas en burbuja SUBNORMALES



Este ataque moro es aquel que la poli casi le dispara al abuelete español que les quitó el machete a los agresores?... claro, es que con los moros no se atrevían.


----------



## kicorv (15 Ene 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Este ataque moro es aquel que la poli casi le dispara al abuelete español que les quitó el machete a los agresores?... claro, es que con los moros no se atrevían.



El abuelete español, que además de moro, parece subnormal levantando el machete como si fuera la Edad Media o una película de gladiadores. Poco le pasó.


----------



## kicorv (15 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> O sea, que un par de moros van y rajan al novio de la ex de un murciano por tratar mal a su crío. La pasma va y los detiene, y al murciano lo meten en una ambulancia que lo lleva a Madrid a que lo curen.
> 
> Y vosotros estáis pidiendo que ejecuten a los moros y que crucifiquen a los pasmas por detenerlos en vez de llenarlos de plomo a pie de calle.
> 
> ¿Es eso, verdad?



Follamoros vegetariano detected.

De los comentarios más vomitivos que he leído en este foro.


----------

